# Bill Maher's Islamophobic Career-Ender



## Madeline

> Those who accuse the once libertarian Bill Maher of becoming too much of a liberal apologist might want to clean their ears. Maher made a Juan Williams-esque confession on his program when he apprehensively noted that Mohammed has just become the most popular baby name in Britain. &#8220;Am I a racist to feel alarmed by that?&#8221; Maher asked his panel. &#8220;Because I am. And it&#8217;s not because of the race, it&#8217;s because of the religion. I don&#8217;t have to apologize, do I, for not wanting the Western world to be taken over by Islam in 300 years?&#8221;
> 
> His normally boisterous crowd fell silent as the panel responded to Maher&#8217;s admission.
> 
> &#8220;If you&#8217;re with NPR,&#8221; the conservative Margaret Hoover chimed, &#8220;You&#8217;d be fired.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s worse,&#8221; Lawrence O&#8217;Donnell told Maher. &#8220;It&#8217;s way worse than what Juan Williams said.&#8221; Hoover seemed to agree with this sentiment.
> 
> Reihan Salam, a conservative analyst with a Muslim name, also seemed irked by Maher&#8217;s comments, noting that he &#8220;has some uncles named Mohammed&#8221; that are &#8220;pretty decent guys.&#8221;
> 
> Of course, it&#8217;s not the name that Maher fears, but the religion. (Any of them, in fact &#8212; Maher&#8217;s qualms with religion of any sort, Islam or not, are long-standing and well-documented.) Hoover further stoked Maher by claiming that the U.K is saddled with a &#8220;far bigger problem&#8221; than baby names: Sharia law, which she said is creeping into England.
> 
> &#8220;Then I&#8217;m right,&#8221; Maher said, taking her for her word. &#8220;I should be alarmed. And I don&#8217;t apologize for it.&#8221;
> 
> And we believe him there. After all, this is the same man who got his previous show Politically Incorrect cancelled when he asserted that the 9/11 attackers were &#8220;not cowardly.&#8221;



Bill Maher Afraid Mohammeds, Islam Taking Over Western World | Mediaite

What a shame; I had just renewed my subscription to HBO -- and primarily to watch his show.  Well, I am cancelling today and telling my cable provider why that is.

WTF is wrong with people lately, that hatred, ignorance and fear are considered socially acceptable?  Have they all gone insane?


----------



## 007

What's so wrong about not wanting islam to take over the western world when it's a known fact that 99% of all the cold blooded killing and murdering of innocent people is done in the name of said religion?

Why are you such an ardent supporter of the bloodiest religion on earth?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Madeline said:


> Those who accuse the once libertarian Bill Maher of becoming too much of a liberal apologist might want to clean their ears. Maher made a Juan Williams-esque confession on his program when he apprehensively noted that Mohammed has just become the most popular baby name in Britain. Am I a racist to feel alarmed by that? Maher asked his panel. Because I am. And its not because of the race, its because of the religion. I dont have to apologize, do I, for not wanting the Western world to be taken over by Islam in 300 years?
> 
> His normally boisterous crowd fell silent as the panel responded to Mahers admission.
> 
> If youre with NPR, the conservative Margaret Hoover chimed, Youd be fired.
> 
> Its worse, Lawrence ODonnell told Maher. Its way worse than what Juan Williams said. Hoover seemed to agree with this sentiment.
> 
> Reihan Salam, a conservative analyst with a Muslim name, also seemed irked by Mahers comments, noting that he has some uncles named Mohammed that are pretty decent guys.
> 
> Of course, its not the name that Maher fears, but the religion. (Any of them, in fact  Mahers qualms with religion of any sort, Islam or not, are long-standing and well-documented.) Hoover further stoked Maher by claiming that the U.K is saddled with a far bigger problem than baby names: Sharia law, which she said is creeping into England.
> 
> Then Im right, Maher said, taking her for her word. I should be alarmed. And I dont apologize for it.
> 
> And we believe him there. After all, this is the same man who got his previous show Politically Incorrect cancelled when he asserted that the 9/11 attackers were not cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher Afraid Mohammeds, Islam Taking Over Western World | Mediaite
> 
> What a shame; I had just renewed my subscription to HBO -- and primarily to watch his show.  Well, I am cancelling today and telling my cable provider why that is.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people lately, that hatred, ignorance and fear are considered socially acceptable?  Have they all gone insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


So wait, let me get this right..... By the way I am not defending HIM, he is an ass, someone espouses an opinion on a religion that they don't like and you get upset? I am betting money if he had said that about Catholics you would not have minded at all.

Islam IS dangerous. It is 700 years out of time with the modern world. It teaches its followers that murder and mayhem are ACCEPTABLE tools to be used for the furtherance of the Religion. It teaches that ONLY Islam is acceptable and all other religions are not only false but must be eradicated. It teaches its followers that women are PROPERTY. No rights, no freedom, no choice.

And this is EXACTLY what we need to be working against. The slow take over of our world by Islam. Britain HAS authorized Sharia law.

Last time I checked THE US IS A FREE COUNTRY. Where people are allowed to have differing opinions with out being called hateful. Go ahead provide the context of how he was hateful? All he said was he fears the religion. He did not say he hated anything. He did not display ignorance, YOU are the ignorant one. And we are ALL ALLOWED to fear what ever we want. It is called FREEDOM.


----------



## Si modo

Maher is well known for his disdain of organized religion.  I suppose it's only funny to some when he shows disdain for judeo-christain religions.


----------



## 007

I have an idea Maddie, since you appear to have such love and affection for islam, why don't you find the nearest mosque to you, go on down there, walk in and tell them you want to convert to islam, and then demand they treat you equal, because I know you're all about equal rights... right? See how that works out for you.


----------



## Madeline

Pale Rider said:


> What's so wrong about not wanting islam to take over the western world when it's a known fact that 99% of all the cold blooded killing and murdering of innocent people is done in the name of said religion?
> 
> Why are you such an ardent supporter of the bloodiest religion on earth?



There is zero risk Islam will ever become the most popular religion in the Western World.  The violence you allude to is cultural and political to the Middle East and Africa, and not a feature of the faith.  This is precisely the sort of ignorant hate that I abhore, Pale.  You are a smart guy and I expected better than this of you.

But then, I expected better from Bill Maher, who I will never, ever watch again.  Some things are unforgivable, and his comments are one of them.

I am not an ardent supporter of Islam, Pale -- I am a dedicated opponent of bigotry.


----------



## Madeline

Pale Rider said:


> I have an idea Maddie, since you appear to have such love and affection for islam, why don't you find the nearest mosque to you, go on down there, walk in and tell them you want to convert to islam, and then demand they treat you equal, because I know you're all about equal rights... right? See how that works out for you.



Pale, the only organized religion that holds any appeal for me is Judaism, and I am stalled in my conversion because I am unsure if I can commit to keeping kosher, etc.  I don't have to be black to object to Jim Crow laws and apartheid....and I don't have to be Muslim to object to hatred of Islam.

Bigotry is wrong, it's evil, it's unjust and I will speak out against it until the day I die, regardless of whose ox is getting gored.


----------



## California Girl

Those who claim to oppose bigotry should learn to recognize real bigotry instead of accusing someone of bigotry when what they actually mean is 'I disagree with you'. 

I agree with Jon Stewart on this issue.


----------



## Ravi

He's a comedian and a satirist. He can say whatever he wants...and that pic of him you posted is offensive.


----------



## California Girl

Ravi said:


> He's a comedian and a satirist. He can say whatever he wants...and that pic of him you posted is offensive.



I agree, the pic is offensive. Would you agree with me that, if the pic was of, say Beck or O'Reilly, it would also be offensive?


----------



## Si modo

Ravi said:


> He's a comedian and a satirist. He can say whatever he wants...and that pic of him you posted is offensive.


Dayum!  I just noticed that.  Seriously offensive.  It looks like our Madeline is an anti-semite.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> ....
> 
> Bigotry is wrong, it's evil, it's unjust and I will speak out against it until the day I die, regardless of whose ox is getting gored.



Somehow, I don't believe you.  I wonder why....





Madeline said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Oh!  Now I remember.  That's why.


----------



## Madeline

Ravi said:


> He's a comedian and a satirist. He can say whatever he wants...and that pic of him you posted is offensive.



He is most certainly entitled to say whatever he wants.  So am I.  I spoke my POV about his Islamophobia and I stand by it.  As for the photo, well, if he doesn't wish for me to think of him as a Nazi, he should never have said a fucking thing about "racial purity" in the UK.

Photo stays, but hey, no one is obligated to agree with me, Ravi.


----------



## Ravi

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a comedian and a satirist. He can say whatever he wants...and that pic of him you posted is offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the pic is offensive. Would you agree with me that, if the pic was of, say Beck or O'Reilly, it would also be offensive?
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a comedian and a satirist. He can say whatever he wants...and that pic of him you posted is offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is most certainly entitled to say whatever he wants.  So am I.  I spoke my POV about his Islamophobia and I stand by it.  As for the photo, well, if he doesn't wish for me to think of him as a Nazi, he should never have said a fucking thing about "racial purity" in the UK.
> 
> Photo stays, but hey, no one is obligated to agree with me, Ravi.
Click to expand...


It takes terminal stupidity to agree with you, Maddie. 


_"There are terrorists and racists and Stalinists and Theocrats, but those are titles that must be earned. You must have the resume. Not being able to distinguish between real racists and TEA Partiers, and real bigots from Juan Williams or Rick Sanchez, is an insult. Not only to those people, but to the racists themselves. They have put in the exhausting effort it takes to hate."_  Jon Stewart, October 30 2010. Restoring Sanity and/or Fear Rally.


----------



## topspin

wow a retard fest indeed, Bill is against ALL PAGAN RELIGIONS


----------



## Madeline

RetiredGySgt said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who accuse the once libertarian Bill Maher of becoming too much of a liberal apologist might want to clean their ears. Maher made a Juan Williams-esque confession on his program when he apprehensively noted that Mohammed has just become the most popular baby name in Britain. Am I a racist to feel alarmed by that? Maher asked his panel. Because I am. And its not because of the race, its because of the religion. I dont have to apologize, do I, for not wanting the Western world to be taken over by Islam in 300 years?
> 
> His normally boisterous crowd fell silent as the panel responded to Mahers admission.
> 
> If youre with NPR, the conservative Margaret Hoover chimed, Youd be fired.
> 
> Its worse, Lawrence ODonnell told Maher. Its way worse than what Juan Williams said. Hoover seemed to agree with this sentiment.
> 
> Reihan Salam, a conservative analyst with a Muslim name, also seemed irked by Mahers comments, noting that he has some uncles named Mohammed that are pretty decent guys.
> 
> Of course, its not the name that Maher fears, but the religion. (Any of them, in fact  Mahers qualms with religion of any sort, Islam or not, are long-standing and well-documented.) Hoover further stoked Maher by claiming that the U.K is saddled with a far bigger problem than baby names: Sharia law, which she said is creeping into England.
> 
> Then Im right, Maher said, taking her for her word. I should be alarmed. And I dont apologize for it.
> 
> And we believe him there. After all, this is the same man who got his previous show Politically Incorrect cancelled when he asserted that the 9/11 attackers were not cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher Afraid Mohammeds, Islam Taking Over Western World | Mediaite
> 
> What a shame; I had just renewed my subscription to HBO -- and primarily to watch his show.  Well, I am cancelling today and telling my cable provider why that is.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people lately, that hatred, ignorance and fear are considered socially acceptable?  Have they all gone insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait, let me get this right..... By the way I am not defending HIM, he is an ass, someone espouses an opinion on a religion that they don't like and you get upset? I am betting money if he had said that about Catholics you would not have minded at all.
> 
> Islam IS dangerous. It is 700 years out of time with the modern world. It teaches its followers that murder and mayhem are ACCEPTABLE tools to be used for the furtherance of the Religion. It teaches that ONLY Islam is acceptable and all other religions are not only false but must be eradicated. It teaches its followers that women are PROPERTY. No rights, no freedom, no choice.
> 
> And this is EXACTLY what we need to be working against. The slow take over of our world by Islam. Britain HAS authorized Sharia law.
> 
> Last time I checked THE US IS A FREE COUNTRY. Where people are allowed to have differing opinions with out being called hateful. Go ahead provide the context of how he was hateful? All he said was he fears the religion. He did not say he hated anything. He did not display ignorance, YOU are the ignorant one. And we are ALL ALLOWED to fear what ever we want. It is called FREEDOM.
Click to expand...


No one is currently fomenting hatred of American Catholics, RGS. If they did, I would condemn it too....all bigotry is wrong.  *It always is wrong.*

Yes, we are allowed to fear, even to have irrational fears.  Myself, I fear the rising tide of anti-Muslim hatred in this country and I speak out against it.

I will never watch Maher's show again and I am telling my cable company that I am cancelling HBO because of what he said.  I am voting against hate with my tv remote, my mouth and my dollars.

I have all the same rights Maher has, don't I?


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> No one is currently fomenting hatred of American Catholics, RGS. If they did, I would condemn it too....all bigotry is wrong.  *It always is wrong.*....


Bullshit.  That's why you posted this anti-semitic picture.

Madeline said:


>


----------



## Madeline

topspin said:


> wow a retard fest indeed, Bill is against ALL PAGAN RELIGIONS



There is only one faith known as Paganism, topspin.  Wiccans are Paganism-Lite.  But yes, Maher has built a career on lampooning the major religions, and I am so fucking sad that he has devolved into a bigot.


----------



## 007

Madeline said:


> There is zero risk Islam will ever become the most popular religion in the Western World.


That is something that you do NOT know is true, and judging by the advances islam is making in taking over other countries, and the tentacles it already has in America, I'd say you're more wrong than right.



Madeline said:


> The violence you allude to is cultural and political to the Middle East and Africa, and not a feature of the faith.


Absolutely untrue Maddie. The violence is world wide. You forget 9/11 already? And it is directly related to islam, period, end of story, and no amount of you ignoring it or denying it will change that fact.



Madeline said:


> This is precisely the sort of ignorant hate that I abhore, Pale.  You are a smart guy and I expected better than this of you.


No... you mean you expect me to agree with you. I get it. Well disagreeing with you is neither ignorant or bigoted Maddie. You should lay off the dramatics and just stick to debating.



Madeline said:


> I am not an ardent supporter of Islam, Pale -- I am a dedicated opponent of bigotry.


That's not the way it appears. Looks more like you simply demonize anyone who disagrees with your way of thinking... oh wait... THAT is BIGOTRY. Well how about that...


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher Afraid Mohammeds, Islam Taking Over Western World | Mediaite
> 
> What a shame; I had just renewed my subscription to HBO -- and primarily to watch his show.  Well, I am cancelling today and telling my cable provider why that is.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people lately, that hatred, ignorance and fear are considered socially acceptable?  Have they all gone insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait, let me get this right..... By the way I am not defending HIM, he is an ass, someone espouses an opinion on a religion that they don't like and you get upset? I am betting money if he had said that about Catholics you would not have minded at all.
> 
> Islam IS dangerous. It is 700 years out of time with the modern world. It teaches its followers that murder and mayhem are ACCEPTABLE tools to be used for the furtherance of the Religion. It teaches that ONLY Islam is acceptable and all other religions are not only false but must be eradicated. It teaches its followers that women are PROPERTY. No rights, no freedom, no choice.
> 
> And this is EXACTLY what we need to be working against. The slow take over of our world by Islam. Britain HAS authorized Sharia law.
> 
> Last time I checked THE US IS A FREE COUNTRY. Where people are allowed to have differing opinions with out being called hateful. Go ahead provide the context of how he was hateful? All he said was he fears the religion. He did not say he hated anything. He did not display ignorance, YOU are the ignorant one. And we are ALL ALLOWED to fear what ever we want. It is called FREEDOM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is currently fomenting hatred of American Catholics, RGS. If they did, I would condemn it too....all bigotry is wrong.  *It always is wrong.*
> 
> Yes, we are allowed to fear, even to have irrational fears.  Myself, I fear the rising tide of anti-Muslim hatred in this country and I speak out against it.
> 
> I will never watch Maher's show again and I am telling my cable company that I am cancelling HBO because of what he said.  I am voting against hate with my tv remote, my mouth and my dollars.
> 
> I have all the same rights Maher has, don't I?
Click to expand...


Yes, you do have the same rights. I just wish you would stop abusing your right to remain stupid.


----------



## Middleman

I agree with Bill Maher regarding this matter. I think Britain has its head in the sand. I think Mr Maher has a right to voice his concerns about the invasions of a foreign, militant religion to Britain. 

We don't feel the impact of this in the United States because our main immigrant 'problem' is from Mexico, which is largely Catholic. But, Europe is feeling a different sort of demographic pressure. And, with the low birthrate of native Europeans, and the higher birthrate of the Muslim newcomers, there is a very real danger of eventual cultural annihilation.


----------



## dilloduck

Madeline said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow a retard fest indeed, Bill is against ALL PAGAN RELIGIONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one faith known as Paganism, topspin.  Wiccans are Paganism-Lite.  But yes, Maher has built a career on lampooning the major religions, and I am so fucking sad that he has devolved into a bigot.
Click to expand...


He was already a bigot by your definition. No devolvement was necessary. It was a lot funner when he wasn't bigoted against you home team, wasn't it ? 
( I'm sure HBO will really miss you)


----------



## Sallow

People should do themselves a favor and rent Religulous. Maher is pretty much against all religions and believes that they will be the downfall of civilization..if not humanity itself.


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow a retard fest indeed, Bill is against ALL PAGAN RELIGIONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one faith known as Paganism, topspin.  Wiccans are Paganism-Lite.  But yes, Maher has built a career on lampooning the major religions, and I am so fucking sad that he has devolved into a bigot.
Click to expand...


So it was ok when he only slammed Christians and Jews.... but now he's crossed that invisible line by criticizing Muslims? 

Hmmmm. That seems a very bigoted view to me. How funny. An actual bigot calling a non bigot, a bigot.


----------



## Ravi

Madeline said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a comedian and a satirist. He can say whatever he wants...and that pic of him you posted is offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is most certainly entitled to say whatever he wants.  So am I.  I spoke my POV about his Islamophobia and I stand by it.  As for the photo, well, if he doesn't wish for me to think of him as a Nazi, he should never have said a fucking thing about "racial purity" in the UK.
> 
> Photo stays, but hey, no one is obligated to agree with me, Ravi.
Click to expand...

The picture is bigoted against Jews.

As to the OP, what Maher, his panelists and apparently you don't understand is that a journalist is held to ethical standards while a comedian/satirist is not.

Maher is not a journalist, he may say whatever he wishes on his show and he is not violating HBO's ethical standards.


----------



## topspin

Madeline said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow a retard fest indeed, Bill is against ALL PAGAN RELIGIONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one faith known as Paganism, topspin.  Wiccans are Paganism-Lite.  But yes, Maher has built a career on lampooning the major religions, and I am so fucking sad that he has devolved into a bigot.
Click to expand...


 I chose science all religions are pagans to me and most educated folk.


----------



## Madeline

Pale Rider said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is zero risk Islam will ever become the most popular religion in the Western World.
> 
> 
> 
> That is something that you do NOT know is true, and judging by the advances islam is making in taking over other countries, and the tentacles it already has in America, I'd say you're more wrong than right.
Click to expand...


"Tentacles"?  Are you serious?  There are 300 Million Americans, Pale.  Even the biggest estimate place the number of American Muslims at 7 Million.  That's 2%!  When did you think Islam was going to become the predominate faith here, exactly?



> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The violence you allude to is cultural and political to the Middle East and Africa, and not a feature of the faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely untrue Maddie. The violence is world wide. You forget 9/11 already? And it is directly related to islam, period, end of story, and no amount of you ignoring it or denying it will change that fact.
Click to expand...


I have not forgotten 9/11, Pale.  I am heavily in favor of any rational weapon against terrorists, from extra-judicial killings to racial profiling to tracking any Middle Eastern here on a visa, etc.  BUT -- I will never, ever hate on 1.2 Billion people living all over Planet Earth merely because they share a religious belief with a gang of mass murderers.



> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is precisely the sort of ignorant hate that I abhore, Pale.  You are a smart guy and I expected better than this of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... you mean you expect me to agree with you. I get it. Well disagreeing with you is neither ignorant or bigoted Maddie. You should lay off the dramatics and just stick to debating.
Click to expand...


I do hope to persuade you to my POV, Pale, but insulting you was inappropriate.  I apologize for that.



> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not an ardent supporter of Islam, Pale -- I am a dedicated opponent of bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the way it appears. Looks more like you simply demonize anyone who disagrees with your way of thinking... oh wait... THAT is BIGOTRY. Well how about that...
Click to expand...


If you mean my protesting Maher's hate speech, well, if that makes me a bigot I dun think you and I use the word to mean the same thing.  I hate on only one group -- bigots.  No one has to join them, or if they do, they can leave.

I think Islamophobia is wrong and speak against it.  As MLK said, "the time is always right, to do the right thing."


----------



## Sarah G

If you bought HBO just for him you know he can say and do worse.  He dressed up for Halloween as Steve Irwin with a stingray in his chest not long after he died.  

People just thought he was so disgusting for that but his fans are loyal, he won't lose his job.


----------



## dilloduck

Madeline said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow a retard fest indeed, Bill is against ALL PAGAN RELIGIONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one faith known as Paganism, topspin.  Wiccans are Paganism-Lite.  But yes, Maher has built a career on lampooning the major religions, and I am so fucking sad that he has devolved into a bigot.
Click to expand...


How would you feel living under Sharia Law ?


----------



## Madeline

Sarah G said:


> If you bought HBO just for him you know he can say and do worse.  He dressed up for Halloween as Steve Irwin with a stingray in his chest not long after he died.
> 
> People just thought he was so disgusting for that but his fans are loyal, he won't lose his job.



I had not seen his show since I re-upped, Sarah.  I have been so damned busy, I even forgot to TIVO it, and now I am glad.

Maher can sit in my entertainment trash heap alongside Woody Allen and Mel Gibson.  And I NEVER forgive an entertainer.


----------



## California Girl

Sarah G said:


> If you bought HBO just for him you know he can say and do worse.  He dressed up for Halloween as Steve Irwin with a stingray in his chest not long after he died.
> 
> People just thought he was so disgusting for that but his fans are loyal, he won't lose his job.



Of course he won't. Nor should he.... nor should Juan Williams for his remark. Seems to me that one cannot speak a word against Islam without being labeled a bigot. We are seriously dumbing down as a nation.


----------



## Sallow

Sarah G said:


> If you bought HBO just for him you know he can say and do worse.  He dressed up for Halloween as Steve Irwin with a stingray in his chest not long after he died.
> 
> People just thought he was so disgusting for that but his fans are loyal, he won't lose his job.



In the movie I mentioned he skewers Islam far worse then he does on that tv show. That would probably be the only portion people on the right would even tolerate about that film.

But it's funny as heck.

Religulous (2008) - IMDb


----------



## Si modo

There are few things more cringeworthy than a bigot hating on a non-bigot.


----------



## 007

Madeline said:


> I do hope to persuade you to my POV, Pale,



Well get that idea out of your head Maddie, cause that ain't gonna happen. When I see a threat, and I do see islam as a threat, then that's the way I call it. Fuck political correctness or worrying about insulting islam.


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you bought HBO just for him you know he can say and do worse.  He dressed up for Halloween as Steve Irwin with a stingray in his chest not long after he died.
> 
> People just thought he was so disgusting for that but his fans are loyal, he won't lose his job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the movie I mentioned he skewers Islam far worse then he does on that tv show. That would probably be the only portion people on the right would even tolerate about that film.
> 
> But it's funny as heck.
> 
> Religulous (2008) - IMDb
Click to expand...

Hmmm.  I'm on the right and I thought his interview with the priest outside the Vatican was funny as hell as well as his piece with the snake handlers.


----------



## 007

California Girl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you bought HBO just for him you know he can say and do worse.  He dressed up for Halloween as Steve Irwin with a stingray in his chest not long after he died.
> 
> People just thought he was so disgusting for that but his fans are loyal, he won't lose his job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he won't. Nor should he.... nor should Juan Williams for his remark. Seems to me that one cannot speak a word against Islam without being labeled a bigot. *We are seriously dumbing down as a nation.*
Click to expand...


No... it's called LIBERALS TRYING TO SILENCE ANY OPINIONS DIFFERING FROM THEIRS.


----------



## California Girl

Pale Rider said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope to persuade you to my POV, Pale,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well get that idea out of your head Maddie, cause that ain't gonna happen. When I see a threat, and I do see islam as a threat, then that's the way I call it. Fuck political correctness or worrying about insulting islam.
Click to expand...


And I support your right to speak your mind without being labeled a bigot. I may not agree with you about Islam but I understand why you feel that way. Personally, I don't label someone a bigot unless they actually one. On this, Jon Stewart summed it up brilliantly.


----------



## Middleman

Sarah G said:


> If you bought HBO just for him you know he can say and do worse.  He dressed up for Halloween as Steve Irwin with a stingray in his chest not long after he died.
> 
> People just thought he was so disgusting for that but his fans are loyal, he won't lose his job.



That's pretty bad. My kids loved that guy.


----------



## Modbert

Bill Maher doesn't want to be ruled by any religion, not just Islam. He is certainly not a bigot, if anything he is consistent. If he wanted us to be ruled by the bible, I might say you had a point somewhat but he's never said anything close to that.


----------



## California Girl

Pale Rider said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you bought HBO just for him you know he can say and do worse.  He dressed up for Halloween as Steve Irwin with a stingray in his chest not long after he died.
> 
> People just thought he was so disgusting for that but his fans are loyal, he won't lose his job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he won't. Nor should he.... nor should Juan Williams for his remark. Seems to me that one cannot speak a word against Islam without being labeled a bigot. *We are seriously dumbing down as a nation.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... it's called LIBERALS TRYING TO SILENCE ANY OPINIONS DIFFERING FROM THEIRS.
Click to expand...


Yea, that is also very true. The 'dumbing down' are those who cannot see that there are people on the left who actually do want to silence differing opinions. They blindly follow along, whining about anyone who disagrees, without analyzing what they are whining about.


----------



## 007

California Girl said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope to persuade you to my POV, Pale,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well get that idea out of your head Maddie, cause that ain't gonna happen. When I see a threat, and I do see islam as a threat, then that's the way I call it. Fuck political correctness or worrying about insulting islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I support your right to speak your mind without being labeled a bigot. I may not agree with you about Islam but I understand why you feel that way. Personally, I don't label someone a bigot unless they actually one. On this, Jon Stewart summed it up brilliantly.
Click to expand...


And I understand what you're saying. I don't call those who don't see islam as a threat a bigot, because they have the right to feel as they do. So if someone called me a bigot simply for stating my opinion, that in itself makes THEM the bigot, not me... and that's pretty much what I see going on here.


----------



## Sallow

Madeline said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you bought HBO just for him you know he can say and do worse.  He dressed up for Halloween as Steve Irwin with a stingray in his chest not long after he died.
> 
> People just thought he was so disgusting for that but his fans are loyal, he won't lose his job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had not seen his show since I re-upped, Sarah.  I have been so damned busy, I even forgot to TIVO it, and now I am glad.
> 
> Maher can sit in my entertainment trash heap alongside Woody Allen and Mel Gibson.  And I NEVER forgive an entertainer.
Click to expand...


Hmm..I generally separate the people from their work. I can't stand Mel Gibson's politics but he's a great actor. Same goes for Bruce Willis. As for Woody Allen, I saw Annie Hall last evening for like the millionth time..he is extremely talented.

You place limits on what you expose yourself too..if you limit people to one dimension. I don't have a problem with people's personal racism and or bigotry. It's when they act on it..that it is a problem.


----------



## Sarah G

Sallow said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you bought HBO just for him you know he can say and do worse.  He dressed up for Halloween as Steve Irwin with a stingray in his chest not long after he died.
> 
> People just thought he was so disgusting for that but his fans are loyal, he won't lose his job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the movie I mentioned he skewers Islam far worse then he does on that tv show. That would probably be the only portion people on the right would even tolerate about that film.
> 
> But it's funny as heck.
> 
> Religulous (2008) - IMDb
Click to expand...


The irreverence is part of his charm..


----------



## 007

California Girl said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he won't. Nor should he.... nor should Juan Williams for his remark. Seems to me that one cannot speak a word against Islam without being labeled a bigot. *We are seriously dumbing down as a nation.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's called LIBERALS TRYING TO SILENCE ANY OPINIONS DIFFERING FROM THEIRS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, that is also very true. The 'dumbing down' are those who cannot see that there are people on the left who actually do want to silence differing opinions. They blindly follow along, whining about anyone who disagrees, without analyzing what they are whining about.
Click to expand...


And there's a lot of that going around. In any case, I would agree it takes a certain amount of stupidity to fall into that category. Political correctness taken to the point of absurdity without question.


----------



## Madeline

Middleman said:


> I agree with Bill Maher regarding this matter. I think Britain has its head in the sand. I think Mr Maher has a right to voice his concerns about the invasions of a foreign, militant religion to Britain.
> 
> We don't feel the impact of this in the United States because our main immigrant 'problem' is from Mexico, which is largely Catholic. But, Europe is feeling a different sort of demographic pressure. And, with the low birthrate of native Europeans, and the higher birthrate of the Muslim newcomers, there is a very real danger of eventual cultural annihilation.



What the conflict in Europe is, IMO, is the culure clash between people from the Middle East and people who grew up in Europe.  These Europeans nations that failed to control immigration are reaping the whirlwind, no doubt, and so will the US if we don't close our borders.

However, when a man who grew up in a Third World nation with a 14th century zeigest is rude to a woman raised in a First World nation with strong feminist views, how is that conflict "religious"?  I doubt Muslim UK women who grew up in the UK fare any better than non-Muslim UK women when it comes to street confrontations, etc.  

I am not at all concerned that the US will alter its immigration policies and invite all of Yemen or Iran to come live here.  

I am not afraid enough to hate, and I never will be.


----------



## HUGGY

Pale Rider said:


> What's so wrong about not wanting islam to take over the western world when it's a known fact that 99% of all the cold blooded killing and murdering of innocent people is done in the name of said religion?
> 
> Why are you such an ardent supporter of the bloodiest religion on earth?



Well .. well.  You have finally said something I can agree with.  Yes religions are bloody..maybe the muslims are the bloodiest..maybe not.  But "bloodiest" is a welcome admission that religions are bloody.


----------



## dilloduck

Madeline said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you bought HBO just for him you know he can say and do worse.  He dressed up for Halloween as Steve Irwin with a stingray in his chest not long after he died.
> 
> People just thought he was so disgusting for that but his fans are loyal, he won't lose his job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had not seen his show since I re-upped, Sarah.  I have been so damned busy, I even forgot to TIVO it, and now I am glad.
> 
> Maher can sit in my entertainment trash heap alongside Woody Allen and Mel Gibson.  And I NEVER forgive an entertainer.
Click to expand...


mighty tolerant of you--what do you have against entertainers ?


----------



## dilloduck

Madeline said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Bill Maher regarding this matter. I think Britain has its head in the sand. I think Mr Maher has a right to voice his concerns about the invasions of a foreign, militant religion to Britain.
> 
> We don't feel the impact of this in the United States because our main immigrant 'problem' is from Mexico, which is largely Catholic. But, Europe is feeling a different sort of demographic pressure. And, with the low birthrate of native Europeans, and the higher birthrate of the Muslim newcomers, there is a very real danger of eventual cultural annihilation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the conflict in Europe is, IMO, is the culure clash between people from the Middle East and people who grew up in Europe.  These Europeans nations that failed to control immigration are reaping the whirlwind, no doubt, and so will the US if we don't close our borders.
> 
> However, when a man who grew up in a Third World nation with a 14th century zeigest is rude to a woman raised in a First World nation with strong feminist views, how is that conflict "religious"?  I doubt Muslim UK women who grew up in the UK fare any better than non-Muslim UK women when it comes to street confrontations, etc.
> 
> I am not at all concerned that the US will alter its immigration policies and invite all of Yemen or Iran to come live here.
> 
> I am not afraid enough to hate, and I never will be.
Click to expand...


It's possible to be against something without hating it. You need to learn the difference.


----------



## Madeline

dilloduck said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow a retard fest indeed, Bill is against ALL PAGAN RELIGIONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one faith known as Paganism, topspin.  Wiccans are Paganism-Lite.  But yes, Maher has built a career on lampooning the major religions, and I am so fucking sad that he has devolved into a bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was already a bigot by your definition. No devolvement was necessary. It was a lot funner when he wasn't bigoted against you home team, wasn't it ?
> ( I'm sure HBO will really miss you)
Click to expand...


I had not actually seen all that much of Maher's shows.  I watched "Religilous"  earlier this year and thought it was hilarious, and then my cable company offered me HBO for free for three months.  I took it and saw mebbe 5 episodes of Maher's show.  He never said anything that offended me during one of them, so if he's been a raving bigot for years, I missed it.

I dunno what you mean by "my home team"; Maher is obviously not a Republican but I am.

I dun care if HBO "misses me"; I am not spending money for a premium channel that hosts hate speech.


----------



## California Girl

HUGGY said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's so wrong about not wanting islam to take over the western world when it's a known fact that 99% of all the cold blooded killing and murdering of innocent people is done in the name of said religion?
> 
> Why are you such an ardent supporter of the bloodiest religion on earth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well .. well.  You have finally said something I can agree with.  Yes religions are bloody..maybe the muslims are the bloodiest..maybe not.  But "bloodiest" is a welcome admission that religions are bloody.
Click to expand...


Man will always find reasons to kill each other. It has little to do with 'religion' - any religion. It's us... humans. I doubt very much whether God approves of killing in His name... unfortunately, very few people see Him wearing his T-shirt "Not in My Name".


----------



## Modbert

Pale Rider said:


> And I understand what you're saying. I don't call those who don't see islam as a threat a bigot, because they have the right to feel as they do. So if someone called me a bigot simply for stating my opinion, that in itself makes THEM the bigot, not me... and that's pretty much what I see going on here.



Six years of "tolerance" from Pale Rider:

2004:



Pale Rider said:


> Well here we go again with the bullshit old faggot humpin' tale of pole smoking and bean packing being "natural". Even when they KNOW they have NO CHANCE IN *HELL*, which I might add is where queerness originates, of convincing ANYONE HERE of that stale old line of crap. Once again, the NORMAL people in society need to explain to these sick fuckers that the PENIS'S INTENDED USE is to be INSERTED INTO A WOMAN'S VAGINA, and for urination. A MAN inserting his penis into another mans anus is as UNNATURAL OF AN ACT as any other by a living creature. It's wrong, perverse, and goes DIRECTLY AGAINST ALL LAWS OF NATURE AND MORALITY.
> 
> *You queers are the most disgusting group of human beings on earth. You need to take your promiscuous, deviant, perverse, disgusting behavior, and go back in the damn closet where fucking belong. You have no place in a society among decent people*. You're sick and should be seeking psychiatric help, NOT trying to convince people that you sucking your boyfriends dick, and humping him up the ass is NATURAL. *NO ONES BUYING IT SHIT FOR BRAINS!!!*
> 
> You all make me sick to my stomach.



Emphasis at Size 5 bolded mine. The other bolding and caps is his.



Pale Rider said:


> "Kids" don't need to "come out", "go in", "take a left", or "shit their pants" for that matter.* If they're experiencing homosexual desires or tendencies, what they TRUELY need are understanding parents that are ready, willing and able to get them the psychiatric help they so very badly are in need of. Faggotness is a mental illness, just as assuredly as having multiple personalities is.*
> 
> What the faggots and liberals need to stop, is trying to convince a public that already KNOWS faggotness is PERVERSE and SICK. They're not convincing anyone. That's why they want to go after unsuspecting, IMPRESSIONABLE young children who DON'T KNOW ANY BETTER. Faggot's and the assholes that support this kind of brain washing indoctrination into queerness should be banned from spreading this shit.



2005:



Pale Rider said:


> First of all, lets get something straight, there is NOTHING "gay" about a faggot. Two men licking each others balls and fingering each other up the ass is SICK, not "gay". This "gay" name crap was nothing more than a nicey, nicey little attempt by homo's at trying to "make themselves sound nicer". Queers are sick, and should seek help, not try and spread their disease.
> 
> Second, Texas. Yes, "THANK GOD FOR TEXAS"! It was another display by the majority of people of their utter disgust of faggots, and their attack on traditional marriage. And yes, I say "disgust of faggots". Why? Because I'm not afraid to say it. I could give a rats ass about P.C. when it comes to queers. They and their supporters can retort to me with every stinking one of their cute little names they brand "normal" people with. So fucking what. "I'm NORMAL", and I am the "MAJORITY", and I'm a voice of the majority that's not afraid to call a fag a fag. Homosexuality is a FILTHY, FILTHY sickness, and this cutsie, tootsie "gay" crap is just that. BULL SHIT! Call a queer a queer. Drop the "gay" crap. Fags aren't "nice" to you or I when we voice our opinion, the "normal" opinion. Hell no. They throw the best barrage of caustic, vile, shrill, invective name calling and character assisnation at you that they can muster. It borders on lunacy. It's a shout down. They expect you to shut the fuck up and cower. That has been their modus operandi, and to an extent, it has worked, on many. Not me. To hell with faggots, because hell is where they're headed.
> 
> Queers should take the civil union that's been offered to them and just GO AWAY. Get back in the damn closet where people don't have to be subjected to their SICK, SICK, SICK lifestyle choice.



2006:



Pale Rider said:


> Yeah I could go into the sordid details of what homo's do to each other, but I want to keep my dinner down, and I don't want to make anyone else here sick. Your queer actions are repugnant kagom. There is NOTHING natural or BEAUTIFUL about it. I certainly wouldn't call having shit on my cock from fucking another man up the ass BEAUTIFUL, and you're a sick pervert for saying it is.
> 
> Go find a faggot chat room to push this sick perverted shit in. You're making me sick.





Pale Rider said:


> If you're a faggot, you're sick in the head. All normal people know that. You HAVE to be sick in the head if you're a man, and think you want to stick your johnson up another man's poop shoot. That's sick. There's NOTHING ANYONE can say to make that OK.
> 
> So what do the butt pokers do? Everytime they get a small victory, they try and keep the momentum going. So they figure most people "tolerate" them, so now they're going to tell us all "how" to tolerate them, just exactly what that means. Not to "us", but to "them", and it's by their rules that they want us to play.
> 
> Well I'm not playing. Not for one fucking second. There's no force on EARTH that could make me TOLERATE, or CONDONE, or TELL A CHILD that homosexuality is ANYTHING but SICK!!!
> 
> I only have one opinion of faggots. GET BACK IN THE FUCKING CLOSET YOU BUNCH OF SICK, VILE, PERVERTED, SLAM BUTT MOUNTAIN, MOTHER FUCKERS!



2008:



Pale Rider said:


> And not a one of you faggot pedophile defenders read ONE WORD of ANYTHING I posted... just as I knew you wouldn't. Just as you're drunk as hell on the obamalama kool aide. The truth can smack you ignorant fuckers right square in the face like a cast iron skillet, and you'll still deny it to the death.
> 
> I knew you would. You liberals are ALL alike, and INCREDIBLY predictable.



2009:



Pale Rider said:


> Terry, the liberal homo supporters won't be happy with ANYTHING you say unless it's EXACTLY what they want to hear, and that's in lock step with their sick faggot agenda. Fuck 'em. If they don't want to hear anti homo feedback, they can go somewhere else and whine about it.





Pale Rider said:


> And there's a reason why "normal" people don't want to hear your whiny, homo, shit about not having the same rights as heteros because you do.
> 
> You're sick, and we don't want your faggot agenda shoved in our faces. The more you do it, the more we get sick of you and want you to get back in the fucking closet.
> 
> Take a civil union and shut the fuck up, and find a different board to cry on about your perverted self pity.
> 
> I don't know what a thread about some whiny queer wanting to marry is doing in politics anyway. It should be in religion/ethics with the rest of them.



A little more than a month ago:



Pale Rider said:


> MY GOD man... get the BALL SACK out of your HOMO PIE HOLE and join the NORMAL people. Your FAGGOT TALK is pretty disgusting.


----------



## Madeline

dilloduck said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Bill Maher regarding this matter. I think Britain has its head in the sand. I think Mr Maher has a right to voice his concerns about the invasions of a foreign, militant religion to Britain.
> 
> We don't feel the impact of this in the United States because our main immigrant 'problem' is from Mexico, which is largely Catholic. But, Europe is feeling a different sort of demographic pressure. And, with the low birthrate of native Europeans, and the higher birthrate of the Muslim newcomers, there is a very real danger of eventual cultural annihilation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the conflict in Europe is, IMO, is the culure clash between people from the Middle East and people who grew up in Europe.  These Europeans nations that failed to control immigration are reaping the whirlwind, no doubt, and so will the US if we don't close our borders.
> 
> However, when a man who grew up in a Third World nation with a 14th century zeigest is rude to a woman raised in a First World nation with strong feminist views, how is that conflict "religious"?  I doubt Muslim UK women who grew up in the UK fare any better than non-Muslim UK women when it comes to street confrontations, etc.
> 
> I am not at all concerned that the US will alter its immigration policies and invite all of Yemen or Iran to come live here.
> 
> I am not afraid enough to hate, and I never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's possible to be against something without hating it. You need to learn the difference.
Click to expand...


I have; I hate bigotry and yet I can abide (some) bigots as long as they refrain from hate speech in front of me.  That's as fucking tolerant as I will ever be.


----------



## Madeline

Pale Rider said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope to persuade you to my POV, Pale,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well get that idea out of your head Maddie, cause that ain't gonna happen. When I see a threat, and I do see islam as a threat, then that's the way I call it. Fuck political correctness or worrying about insulting islam.
Click to expand...


I dun give two shits about political correctness, Pale.  I simply want to target the forces of good against the forces of evil, not the forces of evil and all 1.2 Billion people who resemble them in some religious way.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the conflict in Europe is, IMO, is the culure clash between people from the Middle East and people who grew up in Europe.  These Europeans nations that failed to control immigration are reaping the whirlwind, no doubt, and so will the US if we don't close our borders.
> 
> However, when a man who grew up in a Third World nation with a 14th century zeigest is rude to a woman raised in a First World nation with strong feminist views, how is that conflict "religious"?  I doubt Muslim UK women who grew up in the UK fare any better than non-Muslim UK women when it comes to street confrontations, etc.
> 
> I am not at all concerned that the US will alter its immigration policies and invite all of Yemen or Iran to come live here.
> 
> I am not afraid enough to hate, and I never will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible to be against something without hating it. You need to learn the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have; I hate bigotry and yet I can abide (some) bigots as long as they refrain from hate speech in front of me.  That's as fucking tolerant as I will ever be.
Click to expand...

For the lesser posters who fail to see/hear/read the same things you see/hear/read, outline what exactly is hate speech in what Maher said.


I do know your posting that pic of Maher is demonstrative of your hate.


----------



## Madeline

Pale Rider said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you bought HBO just for him you know he can say and do worse.  He dressed up for Halloween as Steve Irwin with a stingray in his chest not long after he died.
> 
> People just thought he was so disgusting for that but his fans are loyal, he won't lose his job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he won't. Nor should he.... nor should Juan Williams for his remark. Seems to me that one cannot speak a word against Islam without being labeled a bigot. *We are seriously dumbing down as a nation.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... it's called LIBERALS TRYING TO SILENCE ANY OPINIONS DIFFERING FROM THEIRS.
Click to expand...


I am in no position to "shut anyone up"; they get to speak, just as I do.  But neither am I under any obligation to remain silent.

I get to speak out in condemnation of hate, and I do.  That is my right and my priviledge, as an American.


----------



## Madeline

Modbert said:


> Bill Maher doesn't want to be ruled by any religion, not just Islam. He is certainly not a bigot, if anything he is consistent. If he wanted us to be ruled by the bible, I might say you had a point somewhat but he's never said anything close to that.



Did you read his comments closely, Modbert?  He's discussing "racial purity" in the UK, for God's sake.  It's recycled Nazism, and I won't abide it.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher doesn't want to be ruled by any religion, not just Islam. He is certainly not a bigot, if anything he is consistent. If he wanted us to be ruled by the bible, I might say you had a point somewhat but he's never said anything close to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read his comments closely, Modbert?  He's discussing "racial purity" in the UK, for God's sake.  It's recycled Nazism, and I won't abide it.
Click to expand...

Where does Maher discuss racial purity?


----------



## Madeline

Pale Rider said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well get that idea out of your head Maddie, cause that ain't gonna happen. When I see a threat, and I do see islam as a threat, then that's the way I call it. Fuck political correctness or worrying about insulting islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I support your right to speak your mind without being labeled a bigot. I may not agree with you about Islam but I understand why you feel that way. Personally, I don't label someone a bigot unless they actually one. On this, Jon Stewart summed it up brilliantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I understand what you're saying. I don't call those who don't see islam as a threat a bigot, because they have the right to feel as they do. So if someone called me a bigot simply for stating my opinion, that in itself makes THEM the bigot, not me... and that's pretty much what I see going on here.
Click to expand...


I don't see you as a bigot, Pale.  I think you sincerely just want to protect America and if you knew a better way, you'd follow it.  We may disagree, but I don't think you are boiled in bigotry.

Mr. Fitnah certainly is, but not you.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher doesn't want to be ruled by any religion, not just Islam. He is certainly not a bigot, if anything he is consistent. If he wanted us to be ruled by the bible, I might say you had a point somewhat but he's never said anything close to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read his comments closely, Modbert?  He's discussing "racial purity" in the UK, for God's sake.  It's recycled Nazism, and I won't abide it.
Click to expand...

ZOMG!  Godwinned!


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher doesn't want to be ruled by any religion, not just Islam. He is certainly not a bigot, if anything he is consistent. If he wanted us to be ruled by the bible, I might say you had a point somewhat but he's never said anything close to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read his comments closely, Modbert?  He's discussing "racial purity" in the UK, for God's sake.  It's recycled Nazism, and I won't abide it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does Maher discuss racial purity?
Click to expand...


In Maddie's head.


----------



## 007

Modbert said:


> Six years of "tolerance" from Pale Rider:



So the fact that I think homosexuality is disgusting is very well known. I could care less if you have a problem with that... bigot.

And I don't think it's your job to hijack threads simply because you have a problem with my opinion. Focus, grass hopper, early in the morning is not the time to be hitting the bong.


----------



## Modbert

madeline said:


> [
> did you read his comments closely, modbert?  He's discussing "racial purity" in the uk, for god's sake.  It's recycled nazism, and i won't abide it.


----------



## Modbert

Pale Rider said:


> So the fact that I think homosexuality is disgusting very well known. I could care less if you have a problem with that... bigot.



Only bigot here is you. Unlike you, I'm also not the one calling for people who make statements I disagree with to be banned. Or did you miss that in one of your many ignorant posts I showed?

That's only your hatred for Homosexuals, never mind getting into race and other religions not your own.


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read his comments closely, Modbert?  He's discussing "racial purity" in the UK, for God's sake.  It's recycled Nazism, and I won't abide it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Maher discuss racial purity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Maddie's head.
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Madeline

Modbert said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I understand what you're saying. I don't call those who don't see islam as a threat a bigot, because they have the right to feel as they do. So if someone called me a bigot simply for stating my opinion, that in itself makes THEM the bigot, not me... and that's pretty much what I see going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six years of "tolerance" from Pale Rider:
> 
> 2004:
> 
> 2005:
> 
> 2006:
> 
> 2008:
> 
> 2009:
Click to expand...


I take people as I find them, Modbert.  Pale has not written that sort of thing of late that I have read, and people do sometimes grow and change. 

Isn't that why we are all here?  To foster growth....other people's and our own?


----------



## Truthmatters

Bill Maher is a fat head.

Hes a very funny fathead.

He likes no religion.

No one religion should rule anything.

History has shown people are prusicuted when one religion has too much control.


The only reason Bill was fired last time ( from a show called politically incorrect of all ironies) was this country had gone insane.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Maher discuss racial purity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Maddie's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...


I guess we shouldn't interrupt them. It might cause some kind of pictorial based meltdown.


----------



## Madeline

Modbert said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that I think homosexuality is disgusting very well known. I could care less if you have a problem with that... bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only bigot here is you. Unlike you, I'm also not the one calling for people who make statements I disagree with to be banned. Or did you miss that in one of your many ignorant posts I showed?
> 
> That's only your hatred for Homosexuals, never mind getting into race and other religions not your own.
Click to expand...


Pale, I cannot abide a homophobe.  I am sorry and I hope someday you are able to overcome that sliver in your heart.

Be well, and may God open your eyes and heart someday.


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Maddie's head.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess we shouldn't interrupt them. It might cause some kind of pictorial based meltdown.
Click to expand...

Meltdown eminent.


----------



## Madeline

Truthmatters said:


> Bill Maher is a fat head.
> 
> Hes a very funny fathead.
> 
> He likes no religion.
> 
> No one religion should rule anything.
> 
> History has shown people are prusicuted when one religion has too much control.
> 
> The only reason Bill was fired last time ( from a show called politically incorrect of all ironies) was this country had gone insane.



He deserved to be fired that last time and he deserves to be fired this time.  However, I am not the CEO of HBO, thank God.  All's I have to decide is whether HBO will profit offa me, and I choose "no".


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher is a fat head.
> 
> Hes a very funny fathead.
> 
> He likes no religion.
> 
> No one religion should rule anything.
> 
> History has shown people are prusicuted when one religion has too much control.
> 
> The only reason Bill was fired last time ( from a show called politically incorrect of all ironies) was this country had gone insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He deserved to be fired that last time and he deserves to be fired this time.  However, I am not the CEO of HBO, thank God.  All's I have to decide is whether HBO will profit offa me, and I choose "no".
Click to expand...

LMAO!  Riiiiight.  That's why you put 'career ender' in the title.  Somehow you fancy your opinion of Maher having that much power.

You're delusional.


----------



## 007

Modbert said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that I think homosexuality is disgusting very well known. I could care less if you have a problem with that... bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only bigot here is you. Unlike you, I'm also not the one calling for people who make statements I disagree with to be banned. Or did you miss that in one of your many ignorant posts I showed?
> 
> That's only your hatred for Homosexuals, never mind getting into race and other religions not your own.
Click to expand...


Good God you are an adolescent... _"I KNOW YOU ARE BUT WHAT AM I?"_

So not only are you a bigot, but you're jealous of me being here longer than you. Fuck, get a grip junior, what goes on here isn't that big of a deal. It's a message board, and you're not the Lone Ranger.


----------



## 007

Madeline said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that I think homosexuality is disgusting very well known. I could care less if you have a problem with that... bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only bigot here is you. Unlike you, I'm also not the one calling for people who make statements I disagree with to be banned. Or did you miss that in one of your many ignorant posts I showed?
> 
> That's only your hatred for Homosexuals, never mind getting into race and other religions not your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pale, I cannot abide a homophobe.  I am sorry and I hope someday you are able to overcome that sliver in your heart.
> 
> Be well, and may God open your eyes and heart someday.
Click to expand...


No Maddie, I will never "overcome" the thought of men ramming each others meat up each others ass holes being disgusting. I found it disgusting in the past, I find it disgusting now, and I will find it disgusting in the future. That is the NORMAL reaction, and shared by the majority of people on earth. I am not a product of the homosexual agenda indoctrination.

Now do you and dickbert want to discuss homosexuality, or get back on topic of your fear of other people's opinions?


----------



## Madeline

Pale Rider said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only bigot here is you. Unlike you, I'm also not the one calling for people who make statements I disagree with to be banned. Or did you miss that in one of your many ignorant posts I showed?
> 
> That's only your hatred for Homosexuals, never mind getting into race and other religions not your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale, I cannot abide a homophobe.  I am sorry and I hope someday you are able to overcome that sliver in your heart.
> 
> Be well, and may God open your eyes and heart someday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Maddie, I will never "overcome" the thought of men ramming each others meat up each others ass holes. I found it disgusting in the past, I find it disgusting now, and I will find it disgusting in the future. That is the NORMAL reaction. I am not a product of the homosexual agenda indoctrination.
> 
> Now do you and dickbert want to discuss homosexuality, or your fear of other people's opinions?
Click to expand...


I don't engage in sex acts that repulse me either, Pale, but I don't condemn those who do...what earthly business is it of mine?  

Just for shits and giggles, why do you homophobes never focus on lesbians?


----------



## Madeline

Pale Rider said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that I think homosexuality is disgusting very well known. I could care less if you have a problem with that... bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only bigot here is you. Unlike you, I'm also not the one calling for people who make statements I disagree with to be banned. Or did you miss that in one of your many ignorant posts I showed?
> 
> That's only your hatred for Homosexuals, never mind getting into race and other religions not your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good God you are an adolescent... _"I KNOW YOU ARE BUT WHAT AM I?"_
> 
> So not only are you a bigot, but you're jealous of me being here longer than you. Fuck, get a grip junior, what goes on here isn't that big of a deal. It's a message board, and you're not the Lone Ranger.
Click to expand...


Condemning bigotry does not make Modbert, me or anyone else a bigot.  You dun like being called that?

Then stop writing bigotted shit on the 'net.  

T'aint brain surgery, Pale.


----------



## xotoxi

I am concerned about being taken over by a religion that doesn't have a lot of choices for first names for baby boys.

Mohammed
Muhammed
Mohammad
Muhammad

JESUS!!!!


----------



## 007

Madeline said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pale, I cannot abide a homophobe.  I am sorry and I hope someday you are able to overcome that sliver in your heart.
> 
> Be well, and may God open your eyes and heart someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Maddie, I will never "overcome" the thought of men ramming each others meat up each others ass holes. I found it disgusting in the past, I find it disgusting now, and I will find it disgusting in the future. That is the NORMAL reaction. I am not a product of the homosexual agenda indoctrination.
> 
> Now do you and dickbert want to discuss homosexuality, or your fear of other people's opinions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't engage in sex acts that repulse me either, Pale, but I don't condemn those who do...what earthly business is it of mine?
> 
> Just for shits and giggles, why do you homophobes never focus on lesbians?
Click to expand...


I find the act of homosexuality, which includes women, disgusting, period. I have a two cousins that are homosexuals, and I like them just fine. It's the ACT that I find disgusting. Understand?

What I find even more disturbing is heterophobia by the homo supporters.

(So I guess dickbert was fully successful in hijacking your thread. I hope he's happy.)


----------



## Madeline

Pale Rider said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Maddie, I will never "overcome" the thought of men ramming each others meat up each others ass holes. I found it disgusting in the past, I find it disgusting now, and I will find it disgusting in the future. That is the NORMAL reaction. I am not a product of the homosexual agenda indoctrination.
> 
> Now do you and dickbert want to discuss homosexuality, or your fear of other people's opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't engage in sex acts that repulse me either, Pale, but I don't condemn those who do...what earthly business is it of mine?
> 
> Just for shits and giggles, why do you homophobes never focus on lesbians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find the act of homosexuality, which includes women, disgusting, period. I have a two cousins that are homosexuals, and I like them just fine. It's the ACT that I find disgusting. Understand?
> 
> What I find even more disturbing is heterophobia by the homo supporters.
> 
> (So I guess dickbert was fully successful in hijacking your thread. I hope he's happy.)
Click to expand...


No one gives a fuck about hijacking here, Pale, and if the Mod Squad is fine with it, we USMB-ers can certainly suck it up.

Are people asking whether they can fuck in your bed?  No?

If not, I fail to see how their intimate lives affect you.


----------



## 007

Madeline said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only bigot here is you. Unlike you, I'm also not the one calling for people who make statements I disagree with to be banned. Or did you miss that in one of your many ignorant posts I showed?
> 
> That's only your hatred for Homosexuals, never mind getting into race and other religions not your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God you are an adolescent... _"I KNOW YOU ARE BUT WHAT AM I?"_
> 
> So not only are you a bigot, but you're jealous of me being here longer than you. Fuck, get a grip junior, what goes on here isn't that big of a deal. It's a message board, and you're not the Lone Ranger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Condemning bigotry does not make Modbert, me or anyone else a bigot.  You dun like being called that?
> 
> Then stop writing bigotted shit on the 'net.
> 
> T'aint brain surgery, Pale.
Click to expand...


Well... didn't take you long to go over the top, did it?

You and the others that love to throw around buzz words like racist, bigot, homophobe... ya know you've worn them out, and I'm not too worried about what I've said, but it's pretty apparent the BIGOT here is YOU maddie, not me, and you've been called out on it by several people here already. Deal with it... I'm out. No more reason to debate here. The thread has devolved into a pissing contest already.


----------



## Madeline

xotoxi said:


> I am concerned about being taken over by a religion that doesn't have a lot of choices for first names for baby boys.
> 
> Mohammed
> Muhammed
> Mohammad
> Muhammad
> 
> JESUS!!!!



Mebbe they use their middle names, who knows?

BTW, Leroy, I flamed you.  Have you seen yet?


----------



## Truthmatters

Madeline said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher is a fat head.
> 
> Hes a very funny fathead.
> 
> He likes no religion.
> 
> No one religion should rule anything.
> 
> History has shown people are prusicuted when one religion has too much control.
> 
> The only reason Bill was fired last time ( from a show called politically incorrect of all ironies) was this country had gone insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He deserved to be fired that last time and he deserves to be fired this time.  However, I am not the CEO of HBO, thank God.  All's I have to decide is whether HBO will profit offa me, and I choose "no".
Click to expand...




NO HE DID NOT DESERVE TO BE FIRED.


All he was saying is calling people cowards who were willing to die for their cause outright is bullshit.

The greatest generation NEVER called kamakazies cowards.

He was remarking on the twisted logic of the Bush admin and their attempts to control people.


YOU FELL FOR IT


----------



## CurveLight

Pale Rider said:


> What's so wrong about not wanting islam to take over the western world when it's a known fact that 99% of all the cold blooded killing and murdering of innocent people is done in the name of said religion?
> 
> Why are you such an ardent supporter of the bloodiest religion on earth?



When did the US military become Islam you dishonest fuckturd?


----------



## Madeline

Truthmatters said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher is a fat head.
> 
> Hes a very funny fathead.
> 
> He likes no religion.
> 
> No one religion should rule anything.
> 
> History has shown people are prusicuted when one religion has too much control.
> 
> The only reason Bill was fired last time ( from a show called politically incorrect of all ironies) was this country had gone insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He deserved to be fired that last time and he deserves to be fired this time.  However, I am not the CEO of HBO, thank God.  All's I have to decide is whether HBO will profit offa me, and I choose "no".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO HE DID NOT DESERVE TO BE FIRED.
> 
> All he was saying is calling people cowards who were willing to die for their cause outright is bullshit.
> 
> The greatest generation NEVER called kamakazies cowards.
> 
> He was remarking on the twisted logic of the Bush admin and their attempts to control people.
> 
> YOU FELL FOR IT
Click to expand...


You are wrong, and you will *always*  be wrong about this.  The 9/11 terrorists were not soldiers, they were not "enemy combatants" -- they were mass murdering fuckwhits and praising them should have gotten Maher tarred and feathered, not just fired.....but hey, *you*  can cuddle the next Taliban who enters the US, okay?


----------



## Madeline

Pale Rider said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good God you are an adolescent... _"I KNOW YOU ARE BUT WHAT AM I?"_
> 
> So not only are you a bigot, but you're jealous of me being here longer than you. Fuck, get a grip junior, what goes on here isn't that big of a deal. It's a message board, and you're not the Lone Ranger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condemning bigotry does not make Modbert, me or anyone else a bigot.  You dun like being called that?
> 
> Then stop writing bigotted shit on the 'net.
> 
> T'aint brain surgery, Pale.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... didn't take you long to go over the top, did it?
> 
> You and the others that love to throw around buzz words like racist, bigot, homophobe... ya know you've worn them out, and I'm not too worried about what I've said, but it's pretty apparent the BIGOT here is YOU maddie, not me, and you've been called out on it by several people here already. Deal with it... I'm out. No more reason to debate here. The thread has devolved into a pissing contest already.
Click to expand...


I am not a perfect person, but I am 100% bigotry-free.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> ... but I am 100% bigotry-free.


You are the only one who believes that.





Madeline said:


> ​


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... but I am 100% bigotry-free.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only one who believes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Bigots often do not see their own bigotry. And... apparently.... they are incapable of recognizing real bigotry in others.


----------



## Truthmatters

Madeline said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> He deserved to be fired that last time and he deserves to be fired this time.  However, I am not the CEO of HBO, thank God.  All's I have to decide is whether HBO will profit offa me, and I choose "no".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO HE DID NOT DESERVE TO BE FIRED.
> 
> All he was saying is calling people cowards who were willing to die for their cause outright is bullshit.
> 
> The greatest generation NEVER called kamakazies cowards.
> 
> He was remarking on the twisted logic of the Bush admin and their attempts to control people.
> 
> YOU FELL FOR IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong, and you will *always*  be wrong about this.  The 9/11 terrorists were not soldiers, they were not "enemy combatants" -- they were mass murdering fuckwhits and praising them should have gotten Maher tarred and feathered, not just fired.....but hey, *you*  can cuddle the next Taliban who enters the US, okay?
Click to expand...


He wasnt praising him you fool he was pointing out the Bush speak Bullshit about calling people willing to die outright for their cause as cowards.


Listen to yourself spew Bush/Rove talking points.


----------



## Si modo

Truthmatters said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO HE DID NOT DESERVE TO BE FIRED.
> 
> All he was saying is calling people cowards who were willing to die for their cause outright is bullshit.
> 
> The greatest generation NEVER called kamakazies cowards.
> 
> He was remarking on the twisted logic of the Bush admin and their attempts to control people.
> 
> YOU FELL FOR IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong, and you will *always*  be wrong about this.  The 9/11 terrorists were not soldiers, they were not "enemy combatants" -- they were mass murdering fuckwhits and praising them should have gotten Maher tarred and feathered, not just fired.....but hey, *you*  can cuddle the next Taliban who enters the US, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasnt praising him you fool he was pointing out the Bush speak Bullshit about calling people willing to die outright for their cause as cowards.
> 
> 
> Listen to yourself spew Bush/Rove talking points.
Click to expand...


----------



## GHook93

Oh STFU up he stated an opinion you hack! He says far worse things about conservatives and Christians and NO ONE CARES!!! 

Take you PCness and shove it up your ASS!!! In this case he is right to be alarmed! There is a major cultural clash throughout Europe, Russia and China. Either you can ignore it like a simpleton such as yourself or you can have an opinion discussion about it! 

You demonstrated liberal fascism. You tout free speech until someone disagrees with you, then boycott, call for his firing, call him a Nazi and try to get rid ot free speech.



Madeline said:


> Those
> who accuse the once libertarian Bill Maher of becoming too much of a liberal apologist might want to clean their ears. Maher made a Juan Williams-esque confession on his program when he apprehensively noted that Mohammed has just become the most popular baby name in Britain. Am I a racist to feel alarmed by that? Maher asked his panel. Because I am. And its not because of the race, its because of the religion. I dont have to apologize, do I, for not wanting the Western world to be taken over by Islam in 300 years?
> 
> His normally boisterous crowd fell silent as the panel responded to Mahers admission.
> 
> If youre with NPR, the conservative Margaret Hoover chimed, Youd be fired.
> 
> Its worse, Lawrence ODonnell told Maher. Its way worse than what Juan Williams said. Hoover seemed to agree with this sentiment.
> 
> Reihan Salam, a conservative analyst with a Muslim name, also seemed irked by Mahers comments, noting that he has some uncles named Mohammed that are pretty decent guys.
> 
> Of course, its not the name that Maher fears, but the religion. (Any of them, in fact  Mahers qualms with religion of any sort, Islam or not, are long-standing and well-documented.) Hoover further stoked Maher by claiming that the U.K is saddled with a far bigger problem than baby names: Sharia law, which she said is creeping into England.
> 
> Then Im right, Maher said, taking her for her word. I should be alarmed. And I dont apologize for it.
> 
> And we believe him there. After all, this is the same man who got his previous show Politically Incorrect cancelled when he asserted that the 9/11 attackers were not cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher Afraid Mohammeds, Islam Taking Over Western World | Mediaite
> 
> What a shame; I had just renewed my subscription to HBO -- and primarily to watch his show.  Well, I am cancelling today and telling my cable provider why that is.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people lately, that hatred, ignorance and fear are considered socially acceptable?  Have they all gone insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


----------



## Truthmatters

I never heard anyone from the greatest generation call Kamakazis Cowards.

They called them what they were, brainwashed.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... but I am 100% bigotry-free.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only one who believes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bigots often do not see their own bigotry. And... apparently.... they are incapable of recognizing real bigotry in others.
Click to expand...


Priceless.  You're the dumbass that said it's wrong for Americans to build a mosque simply because they are Muslims.  That is bigotry.


----------



## GHook93

Madeline said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condemning bigotry does not make Modbert, me or anyone else a bigot.  You dun like being called that?
> 
> Then stop writing bigotted shit on the 'net.
> 
> T'aint brain surgery, Pale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... didn't take you long to go over the top, did it?
> 
> You and the others that love to throw around buzz words like racist, bigot, homophobe... ya know you've worn them out, and I'm not too worried about what I've said, but it's pretty apparent the BIGOT here is YOU maddie, not me, and you've been called out on it by several people here already. Deal with it... I'm out. No more reason to debate here. The thread has devolved into a pissing contest already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not a perfect person, but I am 100% bigotry-free.
Click to expand...


You lying bitch, your a huge bigot! You see blacks and Latinos as inferior to you. You see them more as children that requires the Big Brother and Sister White Superiors to take care of them and coddle them. Because god forbide, in your mind, as a whole they can never state on their own to feet and take care of themselves. Because afterall, in your mind, they are inferior children to the White Man!


----------



## ba1614

lol, too fuckin much. He rips on Christians incessantly and it's funny as hell, worthy of awards really, and one fucking comment about Islam and he becomes a bigot.

 Seriously, if you wonder what's wrong with America, look no further.


----------



## Sunni Man

GHook93 said:


> You lying bitch, your a huge bigot! You see blacks and Latinos as inferior to you. You see them more as children that requires the Big Brother and Sister White Superiors to take care of them and coddle them. Because god forbide, in your mind, as a whole they can never state on their own to feet and take care of themselves. Because afterall, in your mind, they are inferior children to the White Man!



And this rant comes from GHook

Who sends me neg reps on a regular basis.

Which usually includes the word "******" and other racist comments.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only one who believes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigots often do not see their own bigotry. And... apparently.... they are incapable of recognizing real bigotry in others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Priceless.  You're the dumbass that said it's wrong for Americans to build a mosque simply because they are Muslims.  That is bigotry.
Click to expand...


Interesting, I never get called a bigot by Muslims.... only by those with a personal ax to grind. How childish of you. But do carry on. You're whining is meaningless drivel to me.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lying bitch, your a huge bigot! You see blacks and Latinos as inferior to you. You see them more as children that requires the Big Brother and Sister White Superiors to take care of them and coddle them. Because god forbide, in your mind, as a whole they can never state on their own to feet and take care of themselves. Because afterall, in your mind, they are inferior children to the White Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this rant comes from GHook
> 
> Who sends me neg reps on a regular basis.
> 
> Which usually includes the word "******" and other racist comments.
Click to expand...


I'd think you two, like we Christians, would be more inclined to defend each other's faiths - as all our Churches do - against those who seek to do us all harm, rather than bitching at each other. 

Jews, Christians and Muslims all face the same crap from the same people. We really should knock off the internal squabbling and support each other.


----------



## Madeline

Truthmatters said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO HE DID NOT DESERVE TO BE FIRED.
> 
> All he was saying is calling people cowards who were willing to die for their cause outright is bullshit.
> 
> The greatest generation NEVER called kamakazies cowards.
> 
> He was remarking on the twisted logic of the Bush admin and their attempts to control people.
> 
> YOU FELL FOR IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong, and you will *always*  be wrong about this.  The 9/11 terrorists were not soldiers, they were not "enemy combatants" -- they were mass murdering fuckwhits and praising them should have gotten Maher tarred and feathered, not just fired.....but hey, *you*  can cuddle the next Taliban who enters the US, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasnt praising him you fool he was pointing out the Bush speak Bullshit about calling people willing to die outright for their cause as cowards.
> 
> Listen to yourself spew Bush/Rove talking points.
Click to expand...


You truely are just this stupid, ain't ya?

How is what Maher said any better than the hate speech of the Westboro Baptist Church as they protest at the funerals of America soldiers?

TM, you have the manners and sensitivity of a dead pig.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lying bitch, your a huge bigot! You see blacks and Latinos as inferior to you. You see them more as children that requires the Big Brother and Sister White Superiors to take care of them and coddle them. Because god forbide, in your mind, as a whole they can never state on their own to feet and take care of themselves. Because afterall, in your mind, they are inferior children to the White Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this rant comes from GHook
> 
> Who sends me neg reps on a regular basis.
> 
> Which usually includes the word "******" and other racist comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd think you two, like we Christians, would be more inclined to defend each other's faiths - as all our Churches do - against those who seek to do us all harm, rather than bitching at each other.
> 
> Jews, Christians and Muslims all face the same crap from the same people. We really should knock off the internal squabbling and support each other.
Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## Truthmatters

How about just supporting everyones right to believe as they wish?


----------



## Truthmatters

Madeline said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong, and you will *always*  be wrong about this.  The 9/11 terrorists were not soldiers, they were not "enemy combatants" -- they were mass murdering fuckwhits and praising them should have gotten Maher tarred and feathered, not just fired.....but hey, *you*  can cuddle the next Taliban who enters the US, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasnt praising him you fool he was pointing out the Bush speak Bullshit about calling people willing to die outright for their cause as cowards.
> 
> Listen to yourself spew Bush/Rove talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truely are just this stupid, ain't ya?
> 
> How is what Maher said any better than the hate speech of the Westboro Baptist Church as they protest at the funerals of America soldiers?
> 
> TM, you have the manners and sensitivity of a dead pig.
Click to expand...


You are dead wrong on this one and eveyone agrees.

To compare One man stating his opinion on his own fucking show to people who invade the most private momments of others lives to spew hatered on them is insane.

You have lost it.


----------



## jillian

Madeline said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a comedian and a satirist. He can say whatever he wants...and that pic of him you posted is offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is most certainly entitled to say whatever he wants.  So am I.  I spoke my POV about his Islamophobia and I stand by it.  As for the photo, well, if he doesn't wish for me to think of him as a Nazi, he should never have said a fucking thing about "racial purity" in the UK.
> 
> Photo stays, but hey, no one is obligated to agree with me, Ravi.
Click to expand...


only nazis are nazis. calling anyone else a nazi is inappropriate. and bill maher is certainly not remotely one.

also, i watched the show. he said nothing wrong.

i think perhaps you maybe should have derived your opinion from watching instead of what some blogger says.... fauxrage tends to dissipate when we do that.


----------



## Madeline

ba1614 said:


> lol, too fuckin much. He rips on Christians incessantly and it's funny as hell, worthy of awards really, and one fucking comment about Islam and he becomes a bigot.
> 
> Seriously, if you wonder what's wrong with America, look no further.



If Maher had just ripped American Muslims for their imaginary sky friends, I wouldn't be so angry.  He did not -- he ripped into them as terrorist and bullies, and that, my stupid friend, is *bigotry*.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> How about just supporting everyones right to believe as they wish?



We do. But all three religions face common enemies. When it comes to those, I would hope that all our faiths could come together to help each other.


----------



## CurveLight

Regarding the op, it sounds like propaganda bullshit and i'd like to see the actual facts proving it is the most popular name.  In 2001 muslims were 2.8 percent of britons.  That is an awfully small amount to take over as the most popular baby name.  This article states it may rank within the top five and it points out others media mouths are claiming it is number 1 without actual evidence.

We've been occupying muslim nations and killing untold numbers yet it is us who is claiming fear of being taken over by muslims because of misinformation in the media over a fucking baby name.
http://abcnews.go.com/m/screen?id=11995013


----------



## jillian

Madeline said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, too fuckin much. He rips on Christians incessantly and it's funny as hell, worthy of awards really, and one fucking comment about Islam and he becomes a bigot.
> 
> Seriously, if you wonder what's wrong with America, look no further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Maher had just ripped American Muslims for their imaginary sky friends, I wouldn't be so angry.  He did not -- he ripped into them as terrorist and bullies, and that, my stupid friend, is *bigotry*.
Click to expand...


that isn't what he said.


----------



## California Girl

jillian said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a comedian and a satirist. He can say whatever he wants...and that pic of him you posted is offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is most certainly entitled to say whatever he wants.  So am I.  I spoke my POV about his Islamophobia and I stand by it.  As for the photo, well, if he doesn't wish for me to think of him as a Nazi, he should never have said a fucking thing about "racial purity" in the UK.
> 
> Photo stays, but hey, no one is obligated to agree with me, Ravi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only nazis are nazis. calling anyone else a nazi is inappropriate. and bill maher is certainly not remotely one.
> 
> also, i watched the show. he said nothing wrong.
> 
> i think perhaps you maybe should have derived your opinion from watching instead of what some blogger says.... fauxrage tends to dissipate when we do that.
Click to expand...


^^^^ What she said.


----------



## California Girl

jillian said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, too fuckin much. He rips on Christians incessantly and it's funny as hell, worthy of awards really, and one fucking comment about Islam and he becomes a bigot.
> 
> Seriously, if you wonder what's wrong with America, look no further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Maher had just ripped American Muslims for their imaginary sky friends, I wouldn't be so angry.  He did not -- he ripped into them as terrorist and bullies, and that, my stupid friend, is *bigotry*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that isn't what he said.
Click to expand...


  The voices in Maddie's head give her the ability to hear what we cannot. Neat, huh?


----------



## Madeline

jillian said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a comedian and a satirist. He can say whatever he wants...and that pic of him you posted is offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is most certainly entitled to say whatever he wants.  So am I.  I spoke my POV about his Islamophobia and I stand by it.  As for the photo, well, if he doesn't wish for me to think of him as a Nazi, he should never have said a fucking thing about "racial purity" in the UK.
> 
> Photo stays, but hey, no one is obligated to agree with me, Ravi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only nazis are nazis. calling anyone else a nazi is inappropriate.
> 
> also, i watched the show. he said nothing wrong.
> 
> i think perhaps you maybe should have derived your opinion from watching instead of what some blogger says.... fauxrage tends to dissipate when we do that.
Click to expand...


I saw the clip of this segment of his show.  I stand by my POV, and am shocked you aren't in agreement with me.  My outrage is hardly "faux".

As for calling Maher a Nazi, if the shoe fits.......

This is America and we don't all have to agree.  I also don't require x-rays of all my POVs be implanted in all my friends.


----------



## Madeline

jillian said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, too fuckin much. He rips on Christians incessantly and it's funny as hell, worthy of awards really, and one fucking comment about Islam and he becomes a bigot.
> 
> Seriously, if you wonder what's wrong with America, look no further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Maher had just ripped American Muslims for their imaginary sky friends, I wouldn't be so angry.  He did not -- he ripped into them as terrorist and bullies, and that, my stupid friend, is *bigotry*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that isn't what he said.
Click to expand...


There's a transcript of his comments copied/pasted in the Op.  He said what he said, Jillian -- there's no need to debate it.

Why are you defending this?


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is most certainly entitled to say whatever he wants.  So am I.  I spoke my POV about his Islamophobia and I stand by it.  As for the photo, well, if he doesn't wish for me to think of him as a Nazi, he should never have said a fucking thing about "racial purity" in the UK.
> 
> Photo stays, but hey, no one is obligated to agree with me, Ravi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only nazis are nazis. calling anyone else a nazi is inappropriate.
> 
> also, i watched the show. he said nothing wrong.
> 
> i think perhaps you maybe should have derived your opinion from watching instead of what some blogger says.... fauxrage tends to dissipate when we do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the clip of this segment of his show.  I stand by my POV, and am shocked you aren't in agreement with me.  My outrage is hardly "faux".
> 
> As for calling Maher a Nazi, if the shoe fits.......
> 
> This is America and we don't all have to agree.  I also don't require x-rays of all my POVs be implanted in all my friends.
Click to expand...


The shoe doesn't fit, you fucking delusional idiot.


----------



## topspin

simpletons are allowed to speak, I think someone who is against ALL RELIGION is generally viewed much different than someone against 1 religion.


----------



## Madeline

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYi9Vr8bHJY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYi9Vr8bHJY[/ame]


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lying bitch, your a huge bigot! You see blacks and Latinos as inferior to you. You see them more as children that requires the Big Brother and Sister White Superiors to take care of them and coddle them. Because god forbide, in your mind, as a whole they can never state on their own to feet and take care of themselves. Because afterall, in your mind, they are inferior children to the White Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this rant comes from GHook
> 
> Who sends me neg reps on a regular basis.
> 
> Which usually includes the word "******" and other racist comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd think you two, like we Christians, would be more inclined to defend each other's faiths - as all our Churches do - against those who seek to do us all harm, rather than bitching at each other.
> 
> Jews, Christians and Muslims all face the same crap from the same people. We really should knock off the internal squabbling and support each other.
Click to expand...



You are one crazy bitch.


----------



## California Girl

I see Maddie's gone to her fall back position of posting pics and videos when she knows all her illogical arguments have been dismissed.


----------



## del

Madeline said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a comedian and a satirist. He can say whatever he wants...and that pic of him you posted is offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is most certainly entitled to say whatever he wants.  So am I.  I spoke my POV about his Islamophobia and I stand by it.  As for the photo, well, if he doesn't wish for me to think of him as a Nazi, *he should never have said a fucking thing about "racial purity" in the UK.*
> 
> Photo stays, but hey, no one is obligated to agree with me, Ravi.
Click to expand...


he didn't. 

have your hearing checked


----------



## del

Madeline said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Maher had just ripped American Muslims for their imaginary sky friends, I wouldn't be so angry.  He did not -- he ripped into them as terrorist and bullies, and that, my stupid friend, is *bigotry*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that isn't what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a transcript of his comments copied/pasted in the Op.  He said what he said, Jillian -- there's no need to debate it.
> 
> Why are you defending this?
Click to expand...


because he said none of the things the voices in your head are telling you he said.


----------



## California Girl

del said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a comedian and a satirist. He can say whatever he wants...and that pic of him you posted is offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is most certainly entitled to say whatever he wants.  So am I.  I spoke my POV about his Islamophobia and I stand by it.  As for the photo, well, if he doesn't wish for me to think of him as a Nazi, *he should never have said a fucking thing about "racial purity" in the UK.*
> 
> Photo stays, but hey, no one is obligated to agree with me, Ravi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he didn't.
> 
> have your hearing checked
Click to expand...


Honestly, I don't think Maddie understands what "  " means. She's done that to me, put words into quote marks attributing them to me and threw a total hissy fit when I asked her to provide the post where I said it. She couldn't, of course - because I hadn't said it. Turned out, she had 'interpreted' my words - and she got totally the wrong 'interpretation'. That's the problem with some people, they lack basic comprehension skills. 

Or, it could be that the voices in her head told her what Mahers said.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lying bitch, your a huge bigot! You see blacks and Latinos as inferior to you. You see them more as children that requires the Big Brother and Sister White Superiors to take care of them and coddle them. Because god forbide, in your mind, as a whole they can never state on their own to feet and take care of themselves. Because afterall, in your mind, they are inferior children to the White Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this rant comes from GHook
> 
> Who sends me neg reps on a regular basis.
> 
> Which usually includes the word "******" and other racist comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd think you two, like we Christians, would be more inclined to defend each other's faiths - as all our Churches do - against those who seek to do us all harm, rather than bitching at each other.
> 
> Jews, Christians and Muslims all face the same crap from the same people. We really should knock off the internal squabbling and support each other.
Click to expand...

Even though Islam, Muhammad, and the Quran are viciously attacked on an hourly basis here on USMB

Not once have I ever made a post attacking Christianity or Judaism as a religion.

Nor have I ever attacked the Bible, Jesus, or the Torah.

I have just pointed out parts or passages I disagree with.

But never with any disrespect.

Why can't Christians and Jews here also treat their monotheistic muslim brothers and sisters with the same degree of religious respect???


----------



## Baruch Menachem

From Maddies quote, it seems that Maher is mostly concerned with the Elmer Gantry types that seem  to infest Islam.  Which is why lots of folks have an issue with it.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this rant comes from GHook
> 
> Who sends me neg reps on a regular basis.
> 
> Which usually includes the word "******" and other racist comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think you two, like we Christians, would be more inclined to defend each other's faiths - as all our Churches do - against those who seek to do us all harm, rather than bitching at each other.
> 
> Jews, Christians and Muslims all face the same crap from the same people. We really should knock off the internal squabbling and support each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even though Islam, Muhammad, and the Quran are viciously attacked on an hourly basis here on USMB
> 
> Not once have I ever made a post attacking Christianity or Judaism as a religion.
> 
> Nor have I ever attacked the Bible, Jesus, or the Torah.
> 
> I have just pointed out parts or passages I disagree with.
> 
> But never with any disrespect.
> 
> Why can't Christians and Jews here also treat their monotheistic muslim brothers and sisters with the same degree of religious respect???
Click to expand...


Most of us do, Sunni. Certainly, I try to. If I see people being stupid about any of the Abrahamic faiths. So did the Catholics and Muslims in Chicago over the potential parcel bombs targeting Jews. Both faiths came out in support of the Jews. I like it when we do that - I wish we would do it more.


----------



## HUGGY

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this rant comes from GHook
> 
> Who sends me neg reps on a regular basis.
> 
> Which usually includes the word "******" and other racist comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think you two, like we Christians, would be more inclined to defend each other's faiths - as all our Churches do - against those who seek to do us all harm, rather than bitching at each other.
> 
> Jews, Christians and Muslims all face the same crap from the same people. We really should knock off the internal squabbling and support each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are one crazy bitch.
Click to expand...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gpNqB4dnT4[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

HUGGY said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think you two, like we Christians, would be more inclined to defend each other's faiths - as all our Churches do - against those who seek to do us all harm, rather than bitching at each other.
> 
> Jews, Christians and Muslims all face the same crap from the same people. We really should knock off the internal squabbling and support each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one crazy bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


CG's right, Huggy.  All men of good heart should be standing together against evil...regardless of their faith.


----------



## Ravi

Madeline said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one crazy bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CG's right, Huggy.  All men of good heart should be standing together against evil...regardless of their faith.
Click to expand...

And you shouldn't post pictures of Maher with a photoshopped nose and an swastika on his head.

It works ALL ways.


----------



## California Girl

Ravi said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG's right, Huggy.  All men of good heart should be standing together against evil...regardless of their faith.
> 
> 
> 
> And you shouldn't post pictures of Maher with a photoshopped nose and an swastika on his head.
> 
> It works ALL ways.
Click to expand...


Yep.


----------



## Truthmatters

Madeline said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one crazy bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CG's right, Huggy.  All men of good heart should be standing together against evil...regardless of their faith.
Click to expand...


Except she mentioned only religious people.


----------



## Madeline

Ravi said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG's right, Huggy.  All men of good heart should be standing together against evil...regardless of their faith.
> 
> 
> 
> And you shouldn't post pictures of Maher with a photoshopped nose and an swastika on his head.
> 
> It works ALL ways.
Click to expand...


I did not see anything different about his nose.  I'd never hang up anything anti-semetic; I'll edit, Ravi.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lying bitch, your a huge bigot! You see blacks and Latinos as inferior to you. You see them more as children that requires the Big Brother and Sister White Superiors to take care of them and coddle them. Because god forbide, in your mind, as a whole they can never state on their own to feet and take care of themselves. Because afterall, in your mind, they are inferior children to the White Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this rant comes from GHook
> 
> Who sends me neg reps on a regular basis.
> 
> Which usually includes the word "******" and other racist comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd think you two, like we Christians, would be more inclined to defend each other's faiths - as all our Churches do - against those who seek to do us all harm, rather than bitching at each other.
> 
> Jews, Christians and Muslims all face the same crap from the same people. We really should knock off the internal squabbling and support each other.
Click to expand...


I suggest we ALL should support each others rights to believe and speak our hearts.


----------



## HUGGY

Madeline said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one crazy bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CG's right, Huggy.  All men of good heart should be standing together against evil...regardless of their faith.
Click to expand...


It's just a song.......     Crazy bitch?...Tricky bitch?  Obsessive bitch? Know it all bitch? Anorexic love starved vindictive hoarder of endeangered animals attention seeking bitch?

It's really not my call!


----------



## Madeline

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-4J5j74VPw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-4J5j74VPw[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

Truthmatters said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG's right, Huggy.  All men of good heart should be standing together against evil...regardless of their faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except she mentioned only religious people.
Click to expand...


Well, I think she *meant*   everyone, TM.  Us left-overs are an after-thought, yanno?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Madeline has made the claim that the terrorism and murder are cultural not religious. She has stated in this thread that it is because of Arab and Middle Eastern culture that Muslim terrorism exists.

Madeline? Ever hear of Bali? Is Indonesia in the Middle east? Are you aware that in Indonesia there is an on going attack on Christians and non Muslims by Muslims? That it, like the Arab version is condoned and executed in what its followers call commandments from Islam?

Tell me Madeline is China in the Middle East? I guess you missed the murders and terrorism in China BY Muslims?

Is the Republic of the Philippines in the Middle East or Africa? I guess you haven't heard of the Muslim terrorism there either? Something that has been going on for over 100 years?

The British Muslims that planned and executed the British subway attack, were all BORN in Britain, taught in Britain, trained in Britain, educated in Britain. 

How about the WHITE Americans that converted to Islam and then carried out terror attacks? What besides Islam ties them to the middle east culture?


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> CG's right, Huggy.  All men of good heart should be standing together against evil...regardless of their faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except she mentioned only religious people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think she *meant*   everyone, TM.  Us left-overs are an after-thought, yanno?
Click to expand...


Could you please not decide what I meant. I mean what I say, not what you think I mean. You do this constantly. It is why we fell out and why you are incapable of rational discussion - you insist on deciding what other people mean.


----------



## Truthmatters

See maddy.

She was NOT including all Americans in that statement.


----------



## American Horse

Madeline said:


> WTF is wrong with people lately, that hatred, ignorance and fear are considered socially acceptable?  Have they all gone insane?



So Maher finds himself in the camp of the "politically incorrect" a concept he himself has stood on its head.  

Serves him right


----------



## Ravi

Madeline said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> CG's right, Huggy.  All men of good heart should be standing together against evil...regardless of their faith.
> 
> 
> 
> And you shouldn't post pictures of Maher with a photoshopped nose and an swastika on his head.
> 
> It works ALL ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not see anything different about his nose.  I'd never hang up anything anti-semetic; I'll edit, Ravi.
Click to expand...

I wondered about that.


----------



## Truthmatters

He had a show named "politically incorrect" you fool.

You just think cons own the phrase


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> See maddy.
> 
> She was NOT including all Americans in that statement.



Try and get your head out of your ass, truth. I was talking about faiths, not countries. In my world.... the real world.... there are countries beyond the US. 

Around in the world Muslims, Jews and Christians are persecuted for their beliefs. In my opinion, we should stand together to meet those who seek to take away our freedom to practice our individual faiths. It's not unheard of for the three faiths to come together.


----------



## American Horse

Ravi said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you shouldn't post pictures of Maher with a photoshopped nose and an swastika on his head.
> 
> It works ALL ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not see anything different about his nose.  I'd never hang up anything anti-semetic; I'll edit, Ravi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered about that.
Click to expand...



I've always thought he night have some sort of a syphylitic deformation to his whole face, and that's where his anger derives.

He's a nasty person and nasty looking


----------



## Madeline

Ravi said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you shouldn't post pictures of Maher with a photoshopped nose and an swastika on his head.
> 
> It works ALL ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not see anything different about his nose.  I'd never hang up anything anti-semetic; I'll edit, Ravi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered about that.
Click to expand...


I am sorry, Ravi.  It was a small image and I did not see that.

Forgive me?


----------



## Madeline

American Horse said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not see anything different about his nose.  I'd never hang up anything anti-semetic; I'll edit, Ravi.
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always thought he night have some sort of a syphylitic deformation to his whole face.
Click to expand...


I thought he was pretty cute until this.  Ugly is as ugly does.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

RetiredGySgt said:


> Madeline has made the claim that the terrorism and murder are cultural not religious. She has stated in this thread that it is because of Arab and Middle Eastern culture that Muslim terrorism exists.
> 
> Madeline? Ever hear of Bali? Is Indonesia in the Middle east? Are you aware that in Indonesia there is an on going attack on Christians and non Muslims by Muslims? That it, like the Arab version is condoned and executed in what its followers call commandments from Islam?
> 
> Tell me Madeline is China in the Middle East? I guess you missed the murders and terrorism in China BY Muslims?
> 
> Is the Republic of the Philippines in the Middle East or Africa? I guess you haven't heard of the Muslim terrorism there either? Something that has been going on for over 100 years?
> 
> The British Muslims that planned and executed the British subway attack, were all BORN in Britain, taught in Britain, trained in Britain, educated in Britain.
> 
> How about the WHITE Americans that converted to Islam and then carried out terror attacks? What besides Islam ties them to the middle east culture?



Well Madeline?


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> See maddy.
> 
> She was NOT including all Americans in that statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try and get your head out of your ass, truth. I was talking about faiths, not countries. In my world.... the real world.... there are countries beyond the US.
> 
> Around in the world Muslims, Jews and Christians are persecuted for their beliefs. In my opinion, we should stand together to meet those who seek to take away our freedom to practice our individual faiths. It's not unheard of for the three faiths to come together.
Click to expand...


they are presicuted by each other and not non believers.


----------



## Ravi

I think the swastika was wrong as well, frankly.

If you are going to denounce bigotry you really have to denounce it all.


----------



## American Horse

Madeline said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always thought he night have some sort of a syphylitic deformation to his whole face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he was pretty cute until this.  Ugly is as ugly does.
Click to expand...


There's no accounting for taste Madeline (I've always wondered what my wife saw in me)


----------



## jillian

Madeline said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is most certainly entitled to say whatever he wants.  So am I.  I spoke my POV about his Islamophobia and I stand by it.  As for the photo, well, if he doesn't wish for me to think of him as a Nazi, he should never have said a fucking thing about "racial purity" in the UK.
> 
> Photo stays, but hey, no one is obligated to agree with me, Ravi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only nazis are nazis. calling anyone else a nazi is inappropriate.
> 
> also, i watched the show. he said nothing wrong.
> 
> i think perhaps you maybe should have derived your opinion from watching instead of what some blogger says.... fauxrage tends to dissipate when we do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the clip of this segment of his show.  I stand by my POV, and am shocked you aren't in agreement with me.  My outrage is hardly "faux".
> 
> As for calling Maher a Nazi, if the shoe fits.......
> 
> This is America and we don't all have to agree.  I also don't require x-rays of all my POVs be implanted in all my friends.
Click to expand...


maher says what he thinks about everyone... i'm certainly not going to hold his comments to different standards.

as for him being a nazi... let me know when he says it's ok to cook people in ovens then we'll talk. so the shoe doesn't fit.

no one says you have to agree with him. you do, however, have to properly characterize what he said.

as for your 'clip' i don't know what 'clip' you saw. what i do know is that it clearly didn't contain the entire discussion.


----------



## Madeline

American Horse said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always thought he night have some sort of a syphylitic deformation to his whole face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was pretty cute until this.  Ugly is as ugly does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no accounting for taste Madeline (I've always wondered what my wife saw in me)
Click to expand...


Doubtless she saw a good man, AH.

That's how you look to me.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-WFNbMohTQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-WFNbMohTQ[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

jillian said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> only nazis are nazis. calling anyone else a nazi is inappropriate.
> 
> also, i watched the show. he said nothing wrong.
> 
> i think perhaps you maybe should have derived your opinion from watching instead of what some blogger says.... fauxrage tends to dissipate when we do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the clip of this segment of his show.  I stand by my POV, and am shocked you aren't in agreement with me.  My outrage is hardly "faux".
> 
> As for calling Maher a Nazi, if the shoe fits.......
> 
> This is America and we don't all have to agree.  I also don't require x-rays of all my POVs be implanted in all my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maher says what he thinks about everyone... i'm certainly not going to hold his comments to different standards.
> 
> as for him being a nazi... let me know when he says it's ok to cook people in ovens then we'll talk. so the shoe doesn't fit.
> 
> no one says you have to agree with him. you do, however, have to properly characterize what he said.
> 
> as for your 'clip' i don't know what 'clip' you saw. what i do know is that it clearly didn't contain the entire discussion.
Click to expand...


It's on the linked article in the Op, Jillian.


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lying bitch, your a huge bigot! You see blacks and Latinos as inferior to you. You see them more as children that requires the Big Brother and Sister White Superiors to take care of them and coddle them. Because god forbide, in your mind, as a whole they can never state on their own to feet and take care of themselves. Because afterall, in your mind, they are inferior children to the White Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this rant comes from GHook
> 
> Who sends me neg reps on a regular basis.
> 
> Which usually includes the word "******" and other racist comments.
Click to expand...


Your a holocaust denier and 9/11 troofer, I am never going to show you respect!


----------



## jillian

Madeline said:


> It's on the linked article in the Op, Jillian.



can't access it at work. but that's neither here nor there.

inappropriate to characterize anyone as a nazi who's not a nazi.

make your own mind up after watching the entire segment.... i did. and you should know that if it had been out of line, i'd be saying so.

it wasn't... it's what he does. no group is sacrosanct.... and he didn't say anything inappropriate.

so there ya go.


----------



## Madeline

jillian said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on the linked article in the Op, Jillian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't access it at work. but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> inappropriate to characterize anyone as a nazi who's not a nazi.
> 
> make your own mind up after watching the entire segment.... i did. and you should know that if it had been out of line, i'd be saying so.
> 
> it wasn't... it's what he does. no group is sacrosanct.... and he didn't say anything inappropriate.
> 
> so there ya go.
Click to expand...


Jillian, the show is an hour long.  I have not got it on TIVO and I ain't gonna sit in the office and watch HULU.

You think there's any way he could step off those comments?

I don't.


----------



## Ravi

At most, the female panelist in the clip is spreading misinformation. Sharia law in Britain merely means that two parties can go to an Islamic mediator IF THEY BOTH agree to decide divorce and custody disputes.

Maher doesn't question that...but IMO he is not a bigot. Again, his show is satirical and he can and does say whatever he wishes to say.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> See maddy.
> 
> She was NOT including all Americans in that statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try and get your head out of your ass, truth. I was talking about faiths, not countries. In my world.... the real world.... there are countries beyond the US.
> 
> Around in the world Muslims, Jews and Christians are persecuted for their beliefs. In my opinion, we should stand together to meet those who seek to take away our freedom to practice our individual faiths. It's not unheard of for the three faiths to come together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are presicuted by each other and not non believers.
Click to expand...


Either you are lying, or just wrong. I'm not bothered which but it's one or the other.


----------



## California Girl

Ravi said:


> At most, the female panelist in the clip is spreading misinformation. Sharia law in Britain merely means that two parties can go to an Islamic mediator IF THEY BOTH agree to decide divorce and custody disputes.
> 
> Maher doesn't question that...but IMO he is not a bigot. Again, his show is satirical and he can and does say whatever he wishes to say.



He also left out the fact that Jews have the same options - have done for many years in the UK... if both parties agree.


----------



## Madeline

Ravi said:


> At most, the female panelist in the clip is spreading misinformation. Sharia law in Britain merely means that two parties can go to an Islamic mediator IF THEY BOTH agree to decide divorce and custody disputes.
> 
> Maher doesn't question that...but IMO he is not a bigot. Again, his show is satirical and he can and does say whatever he wishes to say.



How do you excuse his comments about the rising numbers of UK Muslim babies, Ravi?


----------



## Ravi

Madeline said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> At most, the female panelist in the clip is spreading misinformation. Sharia law in Britain merely means that two parties can go to an Islamic mediator IF THEY BOTH agree to decide divorce and custody disputes.
> 
> Maher doesn't question that...but IMO he is not a bigot. Again, his show is satirical and he can and does say whatever he wishes to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you excuse his comments about the rising numbers of UK Muslim babies, Ravi?
Click to expand...

What is untrue about that comment? He's not making it up.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> At most, the female panelist in the clip is spreading misinformation. Sharia law in Britain merely means that two parties can go to an Islamic mediator IF THEY BOTH agree to decide divorce and custody disputes.
> 
> Maher doesn't question that...but IMO he is not a bigot. Again, his show is satirical and he can and does say whatever he wishes to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you excuse his comments about the rising numbers of UK Muslim babies, Ravi?
Click to expand...

Stating facts about birth rate demographics is oh, so hateful.


----------



## Madeline

Ravi said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> At most, the female panelist in the clip is spreading misinformation. Sharia law in Britain merely means that two parties can go to an Islamic mediator IF THEY BOTH agree to decide divorce and custody disputes.
> 
> Maher doesn't question that...but IMO he is not a bigot. Again, his show is satirical and he can and does say whatever he wishes to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you excuse his comments about the rising numbers of UK Muslim babies, Ravi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is untrue about that comment? He's not making it up.
Click to expand...




> Maher made a Juan Williams-esque confession on his program when he apprehensively noted that Mohammed has just become the most popular baby name in Britain. Am I a racist to feel alarmed by that? Maher asked his panel. Because I am. And its not because of the race, its because of the religion. *I dont have to apologize, do I, for not wanting the Western world to be taken over by Islam in 300 years?*



See above, Ravi.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you excuse his comments about the rising numbers of UK Muslim babies, Ravi?
> 
> 
> 
> What is untrue about that comment? He's not making it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maher made a Juan Williams-esque confession on his program when he apprehensively noted that Mohammed has just become the most popular baby name in Britain. Am I a racist to feel alarmed by that? Maher asked his panel. Because I am. And its not because of the race, its because of the religion. *I dont have to apologize, do I, for not wanting the Western world to be taken over by Islam in 300 years?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above, Ravi.
Click to expand...

You have issues with facts, right?


----------



## Ravi

I don't want any religion to take over the world...and I seriously doubt he does either.


----------



## GHook93

RGS, California Girl and myself are basically arguing on the same side as Ravi, Jillian and Truthmatters!


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigots often do not see their own bigotry. And... apparently.... they are incapable of recognizing real bigotry in others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priceless.  You're the dumbass that said it's wrong for Americans to build a mosque simply because they are Muslims.  That is bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, I never get called a bigot by Muslims.... only by those with a personal ax to grind. How childish of you. But do carry on. You're whining is meaningless drivel to me.
Click to expand...


Didn't you just finish pontificating about bigots being unable to recognize their own bigotry?  Well, thank you for proving your own claim.  Dumbass.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Priceless.  You're the dumbass that said it's wrong for Americans to build a mosque simply because they are Muslims.  That is bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I never get called a bigot by Muslims.... only by those with a personal ax to grind. How childish of you. But do carry on. You're whining is meaningless drivel to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you just finish pontificating about bigots being unable to recognize their own bigotry?  Well, thank you for proving your own claim.  Dumbass.
Click to expand...


While I am sure that attempting to insult me is, to you, somehow relevant to the topic. In fact, it is not. 

I'm not a bigot. You are welcome to live in your deluded little world if you like, but the majority of the board chooses reality. 

Now, stop whining. There's a good boy, BentLite.


----------



## California Girl

GHook93 said:


> RGS, California Girl and myself are basically arguing on the same side as Ravi, Jillian and Truthmatters!



Scary shit, huh? The left and the right occasionally bang up against each other in agreement.


----------



## Truthmatters

The greatest generation never called Kamakazis cowards.

I wish you were all as consistant on your positions as me and Ravi


----------



## Luissa

Juan William should have been fired because he violated his contract, but not for what he said. Bill Maher is on HBO, he will never get fired, this what they love about him. I don't agree with him, but I will still continue to watch his show.  You can't fire everyone, if you don't agree with him.


----------



## Sheldon

This is what Bill Maher does, so why you were watching his show in the first place I don't know. If you're cancelling your entire HBO subscription because of this, well... that's fucking stupid. You must not have been aware of what his show is like.

He doesn't hold his tongue, and that often leads to him saying things that offend people--his guests voice their not-always-PC opinions too. I think it's the second best and most brutally honest news-topics show on TV. It isn't designed for thin-skinned people anyways, and is on HBO instead of CNN for a reason.

That comment is pretty tame compared to some of the other things he's said about religions. He's actually what I consider a militant atheist.


----------



## Sheldon

Also, this thread title is kind of misleading. I clicked on it thinking he had been fired. But he hasn't... and he won't be.


----------



## Woyzeck

Madeline said:


> Those who accuse the once libertarian Bill Maher of becoming too much of a liberal apologist might want to clean their ears. Maher made a Juan Williams-esque confession on his program when he apprehensively noted that Mohammed has just become the most popular baby name in Britain. Am I a racist to feel alarmed by that? Maher asked his panel. Because I am. And its not because of the race, its because of the religion. I dont have to apologize, do I, for not wanting the Western world to be taken over by Islam in 300 years?
> 
> His normally boisterous crowd fell silent as the panel responded to Mahers admission.
> 
> If youre with NPR, the conservative Margaret Hoover chimed, Youd be fired.
> 
> Its worse, Lawrence ODonnell told Maher. Its way worse than what Juan Williams said. Hoover seemed to agree with this sentiment.
> 
> Reihan Salam, a conservative analyst with a Muslim name, also seemed irked by Mahers comments, noting that he has some uncles named Mohammed that are pretty decent guys.
> 
> Of course, its not the name that Maher fears, but the religion. (Any of them, in fact  Mahers qualms with religion of any sort, Islam or not, are long-standing and well-documented.) Hoover further stoked Maher by claiming that the U.K is saddled with a far bigger problem than baby names: Sharia law, which she said is creeping into England.
> 
> Then Im right, Maher said, taking her for her word. I should be alarmed. And I dont apologize for it.
> 
> And we believe him there. After all, this is the same man who got his previous show Politically Incorrect cancelled when he asserted that the 9/11 attackers were not cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher Afraid Mohammeds, Islam Taking Over Western World | Mediaite
> 
> What a shame; I had just renewed my subscription to HBO -- and primarily to watch his show.  Well, I am cancelling today and telling my cable provider why that is.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people lately, that hatred, ignorance and fear are considered socially acceptable?  Have they all gone insane?
Click to expand...


I like Bill too, but this isn't surprising coming from him. He has a strong distaste for religion, period. I doubt it'll end his career, seeing as he's said probably worse.


----------



## CurveLight

Woyzeck said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who accuse the once libertarian Bill Maher of becoming too much of a liberal apologist might want to clean their ears. Maher made a Juan Williams-esque confession on his program when he apprehensively noted that Mohammed has just become the most popular baby name in Britain. Am I a racist to feel alarmed by that? Maher asked his panel. Because I am. And its not because of the race, its because of the religion. I dont have to apologize, do I, for not wanting the Western world to be taken over by Islam in 300 years?
> 
> His normally boisterous crowd fell silent as the panel responded to Mahers admission.
> 
> If youre with NPR, the conservative Margaret Hoover chimed, Youd be fired.
> 
> Its worse, Lawrence ODonnell told Maher. Its way worse than what Juan Williams said. Hoover seemed to agree with this sentiment.
> 
> Reihan Salam, a conservative analyst with a Muslim name, also seemed irked by Mahers comments, noting that he has some uncles named Mohammed that are pretty decent guys.
> 
> Of course, its not the name that Maher fears, but the religion. (Any of them, in fact  Mahers qualms with religion of any sort, Islam or not, are long-standing and well-documented.) Hoover further stoked Maher by claiming that the U.K is saddled with a far bigger problem than baby names: Sharia law, which she said is creeping into England.
> 
> Then Im right, Maher said, taking her for her word. I should be alarmed. And I dont apologize for it.
> 
> And we believe him there. After all, this is the same man who got his previous show Politically Incorrect cancelled when he asserted that the 9/11 attackers were not cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher Afraid Mohammeds, Islam Taking Over Western World | Mediaite
> 
> What a shame; I had just renewed my subscription to HBO -- and primarily to watch his show.  Well, I am cancelling today and telling my cable provider why that is.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people lately, that hatred, ignorance and fear are considered socially acceptable?  Have they all gone insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Bill too, but this isn't surprising coming from him. He has a strong distaste for religion, period. I doubt it'll end his career, seeing as he's said probably worse.
Click to expand...


I always thought he was pretty boring and a lame version of early howard stern.  When his career tanks he will try to revive it by becoming a muslim or christian.


----------



## Madeline

Sheldon said:


> This is what Bill Maher does, so why you were watching his show in the first place I don't know. If you're cancelling your entire HBO subscription because of this, well... that's fucking stupid. You must not have been aware of what his show is like.
> 
> He doesn't hold his tongue, and that often leads to him saying things that offend people--his guests voice their not-always-PC opinions too. I think it's the second best and most brutally honest news-topics show on TV. It isn't designed for thin-skinned people anyways, and is on HBO instead of CNN for a reason.
> 
> That comment is pretty tame compared to some of the other things he's said about religions. He's actually what I consider a militant atheist.



I dun care if he attacks religion.  He could have doodled Muhammed images and burned the Koran, and I might have laughed.  I object to his bigotry towards Muslims and to the suggestion that they seek "world domination".

No, I wasn't familiar with his show before.  I hadn't heard of him until "Religilous" came out.  The few episodes of his show I saw in the spring were funny.

Sorry you disapprove of me cancelling HBO, but hey, we all get to make choices.


----------



## Madeline

Luissa said:


> Juan William should have been fired because he violated his contract, but not for what he said. Bill Maher is on HBO, he will never get fired, this what they love about him. I don't agree with him, but I will still continue to watch his show.  You can't fire everyone, if you don't agree with him.



I dun run HBO, Luissa.  If I did, I might have to struggle with this....but all's I have to decide is whether to buy HBO.

And I am damned if I'll pay to help fund this sort of talk.  

Fuck hate.


----------



## Madeline

RetiredGySgt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline has made the claim that the terrorism and murder are cultural not religious. She has stated in this thread that it is because of Arab and Middle Eastern culture that Muslim terrorism exists.
> 
> Madeline? Ever hear of Bali? Is Indonesia in the Middle east? Are you aware that in Indonesia there is an on going attack on Christians and non Muslims by Muslims? That it, like the Arab version is condoned and executed in what its followers call commandments from Islam?
> 
> Tell me Madeline is China in the Middle East? I guess you missed the murders and terrorism in China BY Muslims?
> 
> Is the Republic of the Philippines in the Middle East or Africa? I guess you haven't heard of the Muslim terrorism there either? Something that has been going on for over 100 years?
> 
> The British Muslims that planned and executed the British subway attack, were all BORN in Britain, taught in Britain, trained in Britain, educated in Britain.
> 
> How about the WHITE Americans that converted to Islam and then carried out terror attacks? What besides Islam ties them to the middle east culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Madeline?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry I didn't see your posts sooner, RGS...I have had a very busy day.  I dunno all the answers, and I'll admit that.  It seems as if Islam does have a violent contingent.  I heard about the slaughter in Pakistan yesterday; apparently militant Muslims were attacking moderate ones.  I am not a historian, RGS.....there's a limit to my knowledge of all things Islamic.

37 killed in bomb attack at shrine in Pakistan | cleveland.com

But I know that it is wrong to foment hate against strangers who are innocent, suffering and have done no one any harm.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

These arent the facts your looking for 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEXWjlgJ83E[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3X5hIFXYU[/ame]
Move along.


----------



## Madeline

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihKfmvbyMf4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihKfmvbyMf4[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k47O0bRdSDg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k47O0bRdSDg[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65DqeEoE6qE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65DqeEoE6qE[/ame]

37 killed in bomb attack at shrine in Pakistan | cleveland.com


----------



## chanel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3X5hIFXYU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3X5hIFXYU[/ame]

Fast forward to six minutes if you don't want to watch the whole thing.  In 5-7 years Islam will be the dominant religion in the world.


----------



## Middleman

Madeline said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juan William should have been fired because he violated his contract, but not for what he said. Bill Maher is on HBO, he will never get fired, this what they love about him. I don't agree with him, but I will still continue to watch his show.  You can't fire everyone, if you don't agree with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dun run HBO, Luissa.  If I did, I might have to struggle with this....but all's I have to decide is whether to buy HBO.
> 
> And I am damned if I'll pay to help fund this sort of talk.
> 
> Fuck hate.
Click to expand...


Try NetFlix. They provide a great service at a reasonable price.


----------



## GHook93

The atheist religion hating Westerns usually say they hate all religion, but then focus the entire hatred of religion on Christianity (and Judaism by demonizing Israel)! They either never mention Islam or whenever anyone critizes Islam they are quick to the defense of Islam or move the conversation to bashing Christianity (and Judaism via bashing Israel).

However, Maher doesn't do that! He is equal as tough on Islam as he is on Christianity! In in mock documentary on religion he ripped Islam as he did Christianity. 

Maher might be a lot of negative things, but at least he is NOT fake or a coward!


----------



## GHook93

While the report on an important trend they well inflate the numbers and well over-estimate when Islam will become the dominate religion. I think at one point they say women somewhere have an average of 8 babies per mother, that has to be rubbish! 

Eurotrash USMB members please confirm most Muslim women in Europe are no running around with 8 or more little Jihadists!



chanel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3X5hIFXYU
> 
> Fast forward to six minutes if you don't want to watch the whole thing.  In 5-7 years Islam will be the dominant religion in the world.


----------



## Sunni Man

GHook93 said:


> While the report on an important trend they well inflate the numbers and well over-estimate when Islam will become the dominate religion. I think at one point they say women somewhere have an average of 8 babies per mother, that has to be rubbish!



I can assure you that the Sunni Man is working day and night to surpass the average 8 kids per muslim family.


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the report on an important trend they well inflate the numbers and well over-estimate when Islam will become the dominate religion. I think at one point they say women somewhere have an average of 8 babies per mother, that has to be rubbish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you that the Sunni Man is working day and night to surpass the average 8 kids per muslim family.
Click to expand...


You have to move out of your parent's basement and get married first!


----------



## Sunni Man

GHook93 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the report on an important trend they well inflate the numbers and well over-estimate when Islam will become the dominate religion. I think at one point they say women somewhere have an average of 8 babies per mother, that has to be rubbish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you that the Sunni Man is working day and night to surpass the average 8 kids per muslim family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to move out of your parent's basement and get married first!
Click to expand...

You just jealous GHook.

Cause all you and your boyfriend can make is mud babies.


----------



## Si modo

Sunni Man said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you that the Sunni Man is working day and night to surpass the average 8 kids per muslim family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to move out of your parent's basement and get married first!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just jealous GHook.
> 
> Cause all you and your boyfriend can make is mud babies.
Click to expand...

What is a 'mud baby'?


----------



## Madeline

chanel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3X5hIFXYU
> 
> Fast forward to six minutes if you don't want to watch the whole thing.  In 5-7 years Islam will be the dominant religion in the world.



So what?  You gonna convert, chanel?

I'm not.


----------



## Truthmatters

Maddy its horseshit fear mongering and untrue anyway.


----------



## Madeline

Truthmatters said:


> Maddy its horseshit fear mongering and untrue anyway.



OF ALL PEOPLE!  Weren't you screaming for Juan Williams' head on platter over the "I am afraid of Muslims" comments he made, TM?  

You would not be turning yourself into a human pretzel BUT FOR the fact that you believe Maher is a liberal (BTW, I disgaree) and thus, he can Do No Wrong.  Maher's remarks were NO MORE defensible than Williams' were -- in fact, in my view, they were far worse.

You fail Intellectual Honesty here, TM.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy its horseshit fear mongering and untrue anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OF ALL PEOPLE!  Weren't you screaming for Juan Williams' head on platter over the "I am afraid of Muslims" comments he made, TM?
> 
> You would not be turning yourself into a human pretzel BUT FOR the fact that you believe Maher is a liberal (BTW, I disgaree) and thus, he can Do No Wrong.  Maher's remarks were NO MORE defensible than Williams' were -- in fact, in my view, they were far worse.
> 
> You fail Intellectual Honesty here, TM.
Click to expand...

Dear God.

Ummm, Madeline?  Truthmatters was telling you that the video is horseshit...the video about the population explosion of Muslims.






Good God.  This is a true paradigm shift.  TM makes more sense than Madeline.

OMG.


----------



## Madeline

Si modo said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy its horseshit fear mongering and untrue anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OF ALL PEOPLE!  Weren't you screaming for Juan Williams' head on platter over the "I am afraid of Muslims" comments he made, TM?
> 
> You would not be turning yourself into a human pretzel BUT FOR the fact that you believe Maher is a liberal (BTW, I disgaree) and thus, he can Do No Wrong.  Maher's remarks were NO MORE defensible than Williams' were -- in fact, in my view, they were far worse.
> 
> You fail Intellectual Honesty here, TM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear God.
> 
> Ummm, Madeline?  Truthmatters was telling you that the video is horseshit...the video about the population explosion of Muslims.
> 
> Good God.  This is a true paradigm shift.  TM makes more sense than Madeline.
> 
> OMG.
Click to expand...



O Fuck.

I am very sorry, TM

Thankies, Si.


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> He's a comedian and a satirist. He can say whatever he wants...and that pic of him you posted is offensive.



oh,, what twisted morals you have, only comedians and satirists can say whatever they want? what an asshole hypocrite. Free speech for bill but none for Juan.


----------



## HUGGY

Si modo said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy its horseshit fear mongering and untrue anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OF ALL PEOPLE!  Weren't you screaming for Juan Williams' head on platter over the "I am afraid of Muslims" comments he made, TM?
> 
> You would not be turning yourself into a human pretzel BUT FOR the fact that you believe Maher is a liberal (BTW, I disgaree) and thus, he can Do No Wrong.  Maher's remarks were NO MORE defensible than Williams' were -- in fact, in my view, they were far worse.
> 
> You fail Intellectual Honesty here, TM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear God.
> 
> Ummm, Madeline?  Truthmatters was telling you that the video is horseshit...the video about the population explosion of Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God.  This is a true paradigm shift.  TM makes more sense than Madeline.
> 
> OMG.
Click to expand...


So what!  There will be millions of more dirt poor and starving muslims.  The more the merrier..who's gonna feed em?  Just access to potable water will be a limiting factor in most of these muslim countries.  Many of these places are already at the very limit of the earths ability to provide food and water.  Another example of what religion REALLY does for human beings.


----------



## Si modo

HUGGY said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> OF ALL PEOPLE!  Weren't you screaming for Juan Williams' head on platter over the "I am afraid of Muslims" comments he made, TM?
> 
> You would not be turning yourself into a human pretzel BUT FOR the fact that you believe Maher is a liberal (BTW, I disgaree) and thus, he can Do No Wrong.  Maher's remarks were NO MORE defensible than Williams' were -- in fact, in my view, they were far worse.
> 
> You fail Intellectual Honesty here, TM.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear God.
> 
> Ummm, Madeline?  Truthmatters was telling you that the video is horseshit...the video about the population explosion of Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God.  This is a true paradigm shift.  TM makes more sense than Madeline.
> 
> OMG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what!  There will be millions of more dirt poor and starving muslims.  The more the merrier..who's gonna feed em?  Just access to potable water will be a limiting factor in most of these muslim countries.  Many of these places are already at the very limit of the earths ability to provide food and water.  Another example of what religion REALLY does for human beings.
Click to expand...

Hey, braintrust.  I don't really give a shit if Muslims breed themselves into more poverty.  They'll certainly have more shields for their terrorists, but their sacrifice of those shields will likely cancel out their population boom.

However, that's not my point.

My point is that I have experienced a massive paradigm shift where I am explaining one moron's post to another moron.


----------



## HUGGY

Si modo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear God.
> 
> Ummm, Madeline?  Truthmatters was telling you that the video is horseshit...the video about the population explosion of Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God.  This is a true paradigm shift.  TM makes more sense than Madeline.
> 
> OMG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what!  There will be millions of more dirt poor and starving muslims.  The more the merrier..who's gonna feed em?  Just access to potable water will be a limiting factor in most of these muslim countries.  Many of these places are already at the very limit of the earths ability to provide food and water.  Another example of what religion REALLY does for human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, braintrust.  I don't really give a shit if Muslims breed themselves into more poverty.  *They'll certainly have more shields for their terrorists*, but their sacrifice of those shields will likely cancel out their population boom.
> 
> However, that's not my point.
> 
> My point is that I have experienced a massive paradigm shift where I am explaining one moron's post to another moron.
Click to expand...


NoModo!!!    It doesn't work that way.  High populations work against terrorist organizations.  Too many dirt poor people around that would sell thier mothers to get a decent cheezburger..snitches is cheep!  Nope.. the terrorists have to isolate themselves to operate.  Example...the current Yemen UPS bombers were turned in by an ex Al Quida turned informant.  

As for your tireless efforts at explaining other peoples posts...you are a saint!  You are doing gods work!

More free words from the "braintrust"..  Carry on..


----------



## Si modo

HUGGY said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what!  There will be millions of more dirt poor and starving muslims.  The more the merrier..who's gonna feed em?  Just access to potable water will be a limiting factor in most of these muslim countries.  Many of these places are already at the very limit of the earths ability to provide food and water.  Another example of what religion REALLY does for human beings.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, braintrust.  I don't really give a shit if Muslims breed themselves into more poverty.  *They'll certainly have more shields for their terrorists*, but their sacrifice of those shields will likely cancel out their population boom.
> 
> However, that's not my point.
> 
> My point is that I have experienced a massive paradigm shift where I am explaining one moron's post to another moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NoModo!!!    It doesn't work that way.  High populations work against terrorist organizations.  Too many dirt poor people around that would sell thier mothers to get a decent cheezburger..snitches is cheep!  Nope.. the terrorists have to isolate themselves to operate. ....
Click to expand...

Seems to work quite fine in Gaza.   



> ....  As for your tireless efforts at explaining other peoples posts...you are a saint!  You are doing gods work!
> ....


Gosh.    Well, I must confess that I had no altruistic motivation.  Marginalization of moronic partisan hacks was my motivation.  But thanks for thinking so highly of my motives.  I can't have that, though, thus my clarification.


----------



## Woyzeck

CurveLight said:


> Woyzeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher Afraid Mohammeds, Islam Taking Over Western World | Mediaite
> 
> What a shame; I had just renewed my subscription to HBO -- and primarily to watch his show.  Well, I am cancelling today and telling my cable provider why that is.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people lately, that hatred, ignorance and fear are considered socially acceptable?  Have they all gone insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Bill too, but this isn't surprising coming from him. He has a strong distaste for religion, period. I doubt it'll end his career, seeing as he's said probably worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always thought he was pretty boring and a lame version of early howard stern.  *When his career tanks he will try to revive it by becoming a muslim or christian.*
Click to expand...


Someone's never watched Bill Maher, apparently.


----------



## dino

Pale Rider said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely untrue Maddie. The violence is world wide. You forget 9/11 already? And it is directly related to islam, period, end of story, and no amount of you ignoring it or denying it will change that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not quite true. I'm a fluent Arabic speaker, born and raised Muslim (atheist but culturally identify as Muslim), and I saw a couple of bin Laden's videos before 9/11, so I'm well aware of his narrative and if it consisted merely of "let's kill the infidels" it would have never become a global movement with any real success. While you can argue that without Islam 9/11 wouldn't have happened, you can far more easily make the same claim about various US policies in the Middle East that are perceived in the region to have killed lots of civilians. Where are all the jihadist attacks against Sweden, France, Germany, and just about any other country that minds its own business and reserves its armed forces for defensive uses (plus the occasional peacekeeping mission)? You think people out to destroy the west would choose to bomb the Madrid subway instead of--say--Frankfurt, the continent's financial capital? Do you really deny that Spain joining the occupation of Iraq had something to do with it? Switzerland recently banned the construction of new minarets, so where are the jihadist hordes who you insist are waging a cultural war against ALL of the west and that if we ceased our killing of Muslim civilians they would hate us anyway? Also, non-Western and non-democratic countries that are involved in occupying Muslims also get attacked--Russia and India for example (I take no side in neither separatist conflict). It seems to me that the only common denominator among countries targeted by jihadists is some form of military occupation/action in Muslim population areas. I get the feeling that people like you are more loyal to having a neo-conservative foreign policy than you are to actually minimizing terrorist threats, or you wouldn't be doing everything in your power to make sure the motivations behind 9/11 are never allowed open debate so the public doesn't start asking which policies are worth the trouble. Never mind that said motivations are openly proclaimed by bin Laden in much of his videos and leave little room for speculation or debate, a point you should keep in mind before you predictably feign offense at my mention of foreign policy & 9/11 thereby "justifying" it. Without the widespread belief in the Middle East that the US will never stop killing their men, women, and children, no amount of strictly religious propaganda would create a global network of committed anti-American terrorists anywhere near the scale we see. While of course anything bin Laden says about US foreign policy is a caricature of a more complicated reality, we're not exactly helping by providing him with all the gut-wrenching footage of dead Muslim civilians he needs to show the Islamic world that we're monsters. Madeleine Albright's infamous "it was worth it" quote about half a million dead Iraqi children from sanctions is still repeated in that part of the world, even though it's long-forgotten here, because as much as Republicans love shitting on liberals apparently liberals who kill a million Muslim civilians (when adults are included) by starvation and disease are at least admissible.
> 
> I spent some years living in Canada and several summers in Europe, and throughout the entire Western world I see a revulsion to warmongering that is lacking in American society and almost entirely missing in the South. Until we figure out a way to feel awesome as a country/society without the need to kill craploads of foreigners we will always be a target by someone. Today it's Muslims, in the 80s it was Puerto Ricans, and in the future it will hopefully be nobody since we're probably going to be too broke to go around killing as many Third Worlders as in the last century, and we will begin losing enemies just as the UK and France did after they dissolved their empires in the 1950s-60s. When the Palin-zombies are sensible enough to embrace Ron Paul you know the neo-cons' grand scheme for the world is in peril.
> 
> George Carlin said it best: "Speaking of American values, arent we about due to start bombing some small country that only has a marginally effective air force? Seems to me like were weeks overdue to drop high explosives helpless civilians; people who have no argument with us whatsoever. I think we ought to be out there doing what we do best gang: making large holes in other peoples countries. I hate to be repetitious but we are a war-like lot. We cant stand it not to be fucking with somebody!"
Click to expand...


----------



## Si modo

Dino, you do know that France is responsible for getting Israel's nuclear weapons program started, right?  How's that for minding their own business?

Just for example.


----------



## CurveLight

Si modo said:


> Dino, you do know that France is responsible for getting Israel's nuclear weapons program started, right?  How's that for minding their own business?
> 
> Just for example.



Don't flood the thread with crazy things like supporting links....

.


----------



## dino

Si modo said:


> Dino, you do know that France is responsible for getting Israel's nuclear weapons program started, right?  How's that for minding their own business?
> 
> Just for example.



An even better example for your case would be France's war of attrition in Algeria, which also isn't a cause for major anti-France sentiment today. Because the occupation of Algeria and the construction of the Dimona nuclear plant in Israel were both several generations ago, and the example you cited wasn't even known until decades later--so I don't know exactly what you think you proved. If anything you reinforce my point in the sense that even countries that earn the hatred of the region can see their status recover if they simply cease their militaristic policies and stick to normal trade and diplomacy like just about everyone else in the world is capable of doing.


----------



## Si modo

dino said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dino, you do know that France is responsible for getting Israel's nuclear weapons program started, right?  How's that for minding their own business?
> 
> Just for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An even better example for your case would be France's war of attrition in Algeria, which also isn't a cause for major anti-France sentiment today. Because the occupation of Algeria and the construction of the Dimona nuclear plant in Israel were both several generations ago, and the example you cited wasn't even known until decades later--so I don't know exactly what you think you proved. If anything you reinforce my point in the sense that even countries that earn the hatred of the region can see their status recover if they simply cease their militaristic policies and stick to normal trade and diplomacy like just about everyone else in the world is capable of doing.
Click to expand...

let's recap:  You said France, among others, 'mind their own business' in the middle east.  I gave you just one of several examples where you are wrong.

France and others are very much involved in the Middle East and only the naive or willfully blind think otherwise.


----------



## dino

Si modo said:


> France and others are very much involved in the Middle East and only the naive or willfully blind think otherwise.



Then why don't you enlighten us with examples of visible involvement of these countries in mass-killings in the Middle East sometime in the past, say, 30 years


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

dino said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely untrue Maddie. The violence is world wide. You forget 9/11 already? And it is directly related to islam, period, end of story, and no amount of you ignoring it or denying it will change that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not quite true. I'm a fluent Arabic speaker, born and raised Muslim (atheist but culturally identify as Muslim), and I saw a couple of bin Laden's videos before 9/11, so I'm well aware of his narrative and if it consisted merely of "let's kill the infidels" it would have never become a global movement with any real success.
> 
> While you can argue that without Islam 9/11 wouldn't have happened, you can far more easily make the same claim about various US policies in the Middle East that are perceived in the region to have killed lots of civilians. Where are all the jihadist attacks against Sweden, France, Germany, and just about any other country that minds its own business and reserves its armed forces for defensive uses (plus the occasional peacekeeping mission)?
> 
> You think people out to destroy the west would choose to bomb the Madrid subway instead of--say--Frankfurt, the continent's financial capital? Do you really deny that Spain joining the occupation of Iraq had something to do with it? Switzerland recently banned the construction of new minarets, so where are the jihadist hordes who you insist are waging a cultural war against ALL of the west and that if we ceased our killing of Muslim civilians they would hate us anyway?
> 
> Also, non-Western and non-democratic countries that are involved in occupying Muslims also get attacked--Russia and India for example (I take no side in neither separatist conflict).
> 
> It seems to me that the only common denominator among countries targeted by jihadists is some form of military occupation/action in Muslim population areas.
> 
> I get the feeling that people like you are more loyal to having a neo-conservative foreign policy than you are to actually minimizing terrorist threats, or you wouldn't be doing everything in your power to make sure the motivations behind 9/11 are never allowed open debate so the public doesn't start asking which policies are worth the trouble. Never mind that said motivations are openly proclaimed by bin Laden in much of his videos and leave little room for speculation or debate, a point you should keep in mind before you predictably feign offense at my mention of foreign policy & 9/11 thereby "justifying" it.
> 
> 
> Without the widespread belief in the Middle East that the US will never stop killing their men, women, and children, no amount of strictly religious propaganda would create a global network of committed anti-American terrorists anywhere near the scale we see. While of course anything bin Laden says about US foreign policy is a caricature of a more complicated reality, we're not exactly helping by providing him with all the gut-wrenching footage of dead Muslim civilians he needs to show the Islamic world that we're monsters.
> 
> Madeleine Albright's infamous "it was worth it" quote about half a million dead Iraqi children from sanctions is still repeated in that part of the world, even though it's long-forgotten here, because as much as Republicans love shitting on liberals apparently liberals who kill a million Muslim civilians (when adults are included) by starvation and disease are at least admissible.
> 
> I spent some years living in Canada and several summers in Europe, and throughout the entire Western world I see a revulsion to warmongering that is lacking in American society and almost entirely missing in the South.
> 
> Until we figure out a way to feel awesome as a country/society without the need to kill craploads of foreigners we will always be a target by someone. Today it's Muslims, in the 80s it was Puerto Ricans, and in the future it will hopefully be nobody since we're probably going to be too broke to go around killing as many Third Worlders as in the last century, and we will begin losing enemies just as the UK and France did after they dissolved their empires in the 1950s-60s. When the Palin-zombies are sensible enough to embrace Ron Paul you know the neo-cons' grand scheme for the world is in peril.
> 
> George Carlin said it best: "Speaking of American values, arent we about due to start bombing some small country that only has a marginally effective air force? Seems to me like were weeks overdue to drop high explosives helpless civilians; people who have no argument with us whatsoever. I think we ought to be out there doing what we do best gang: making large holes in other peoples countries. I hate to be repetitious but we are a war-like lot. We cant stand it not to be fucking with somebody!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less of a mess, lets see what it says
Click to expand...


----------



## Si modo

dino said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> France and others are very much involved in the Middle East and only the naive or willfully blind think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why don't you enlighten us with examples of visible involvement of these countries in mass-killings in the Middle East sometime in the past, say, 30 years
Click to expand...

Ah, but that's not what you said.  Are you changing the goalposts now?

Amateur.


----------



## Madeline

No can refute dino's points?  How typical.

I'd like to remind you geniuses that the 9/11 terrorists were all Saudis, yet we invaded  Afghanistan and Iraq.  

Bush and Cheney both need to be arrested, convicted and executed for War Crimes and any American with an ounce of integrity knows it.


----------



## chanel

Oh I have a couple ounces of integrity and disagree with you 100%.


----------



## Madeline

chanel said:


> Oh I have a couple ounces of integrity and disagree with you 100%.



I know you do, chanel.  (Have integrity....I am surprised we disagree about Bush and Cheney.)

Shall we convo here about this or begin a new thread?  Not many are gonna come here looking for a debate on Bush's culpability for War Crimes.


----------



## chanel

I'm not interested in revisionist history Madeline.  Nagasaki might have been a bad idea in hindsight.  War is ugly. Mistakes are made.  I am grateful there are braver people than I making those tough decisions.


----------



## Madeline

chanel said:


> I'm not interested in revisionist history Madeline.  Nagasaki might have been a bad idea in hindsight.  War is ugly. Mistakes are made.  I am grateful there are braver people than I making those tough decisions.



"Revisionist history"?  It was like 9 years ago....and people screamed at the time that Bush and Cheney were lying.

If you dun wanna debate this subject, fine by me, but let's not play the "simple maiden" card, okay?


----------



## chanel

Feel free to start another thread Madeline.  I may not be an expert in war, but I am a pragmatist. What you are suggesting is so decisive it could lead to a civil war. Prosecuting leaders, soldiers, and spies would paralyze this country.  If that's what you call "playing the fair maiden card" then guilty as charged. I think you might find some "fair maidens" in the Armed Forces as well.


----------



## Madeline

chanel said:


> Feel free to start another thread Madeline.  I may not be an expert in war, but I am a pragmatist. What you are suggesting is so decisive it could lead to a civil war. Prosecuting leaders, soldiers, and spies would paralyze this country.  If that's what you call "playing the fair maiden card" then guilty as charged. I think you might find some "fair maidens" in the Armed Forces as well.



So, IYO, Bush and Cheney are/probably are guilty but a prosecution would be contrary to our national interests?


----------



## chanel

I have no inside info on guilty or innocence.  What national security clearance do you have?


----------



## Madeline

chanel said:


> I have no inside info on guilty or innocence.  What national security clearance do you have?



Where are the WMDs we *had* to deprive Saddam of again?  Where is *bin Laden's* prison cell?

IYO, only the folks on the CIA's payroll can form a valid POV on Bush's criminal liability?


----------



## chanel

Nope.  How about our Congressional leaders?  The same ones who agreed with Clinton that Iraq had WMD's in the 90's?  Should we prosecute them too?

Give it up Madeline.  Arrogance about issues that are waaaaaay above our pay grades  is not pretty.


----------



## Madeline

chanel said:


> Nope.  How about our Congressional leaders?  The same ones who agreed with Clinton that Iraq had WMD's in the 90's?  Should we prosecute them too?
> 
> Give it up Madeline.  Arrogance about issues that are waaaaaay above our pay grades  is not pretty.



Neither is apathy, chanel.


----------



## dino

Si modo said:


> dino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> France and others are very much involved in the Middle East and only the naive or willfully blind think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you gave an example of how France *used* to be involved militarily in the region, a very long time and several major policy shifts ago. The fact that you cling so desperately to an example that goes as far back as the 1960s indicates you're not having an easy time making your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  How about our Congressional leaders?  The same ones who agreed with Clinton that Iraq had WMD's in the 90's?  Should we prosecute them too?
> 
> Give it up Madeline.  Arrogance about issues that are waaaaaay above our pay grades  is not pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is apathy, chanel.
Click to expand...

Rejecting your delusions is not apathy, Madeline.


----------



## chanel

Is Madeline a card carrying member of Wikileaks now?

Concerned Americans who want to see school records and a birth certificate are called  insane. People who demand classified national security documents are called what?

Rhetorical question of course.


----------



## theHawk

dino said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely untrue Maddie. The violence is world wide. You forget 9/11 already? And it is directly related to islam, period, end of story, and no amount of you ignoring it or denying it will change that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not quite true. I'm a fluent Arabic speaker, born and raised Muslim (atheist but culturally identify as Muslim), and I saw a couple of bin Laden's videos before 9/11, so I'm well aware of his narrative and if it consisted merely of "let's kill the infidels" it would have never become a global movement with any real success. While you can argue that without Islam 9/11 wouldn't have happened, you can far more easily make the same claim about various US policies in the Middle East that are perceived in the region to have killed lots of civilians. Where are all the jihadist attacks against Sweden, France, Germany, and just about any other country that minds its own business and reserves its armed forces for defensive uses (plus the occasional peacekeeping mission)? You think people out to destroy the west would choose to bomb the Madrid subway instead of--say--Frankfurt, the continent's financial capital? Do you really deny that Spain joining the occupation of Iraq had something to do with it? Switzerland recently banned the construction of new minarets, so where are the jihadist hordes who you insist are waging a cultural war against ALL of the west and that if we ceased our killing of Muslim civilians they would hate us anyway? Also, non-Western and non-democratic countries that are involved in occupying Muslims also get attacked--Russia and India for example (I take no side in neither separatist conflict). It seems to me that the only common denominator among countries targeted by jihadists is some form of military occupation/action in Muslim population areas. I get the feeling that people like you are more loyal to having a neo-conservative foreign policy than you are to actually minimizing terrorist threats, or you wouldn't be doing everything in your power to make sure the motivations behind 9/11 are never allowed open debate so the public doesn't start asking which policies are worth the trouble. Never mind that said motivations are openly proclaimed by bin Laden in much of his videos and leave little room for speculation or debate, a point you should keep in mind before you predictably feign offense at my mention of foreign policy & 9/11 thereby "justifying" it. Without the widespread belief in the Middle East that the US will never stop killing their men, women, and children, no amount of strictly religious propaganda would create a global network of committed anti-American terrorists anywhere near the scale we see. While of course anything bin Laden says about US foreign policy is a caricature of a more complicated reality, we're not exactly helping by providing him with all the gut-wrenching footage of dead Muslim civilians he needs to show the Islamic world that we're monsters. Madeleine Albright's infamous "it was worth it" quote about half a million dead Iraqi children from sanctions is still repeated in that part of the world, even though it's long-forgotten here, because as much as Republicans love shitting on liberals apparently liberals who kill a million Muslim civilians (when adults are included) by starvation and disease are at least admissible.
> 
> I spent some years living in Canada and several summers in Europe, and throughout the entire Western world I see a revulsion to warmongering that is lacking in American society and almost entirely missing in the South. Until we figure out a way to feel awesome as a country/society without the need to kill craploads of foreigners we will always be a target by someone. Today it's Muslims, in the 80s it was Puerto Ricans, and in the future it will hopefully be nobody since we're probably going to be too broke to go around killing as many Third Worlders as in the last century, and we will begin losing enemies just as the UK and France did after they dissolved their empires in the 1950s-60s. When the Palin-zombies are sensible enough to embrace Ron Paul you know the neo-cons' grand scheme for the world is in peril.
> 
> George Carlin said it best: "Speaking of American values, aren&#8217;t we about due to start bombing some small country that only has a marginally effective air force? Seems to me like we&#8217;re weeks overdue to drop high explosives helpless civilians; people who have no argument with us whatsoever. I think we ought to be out there doing what we do best gang: making large holes in other people&#8217;s countries. I hate to be repetitious but we are a war-like lot. We can&#8217;t stand it not to be fucking with somebody!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have omitted the biggest reason Muslims around the word hate the US - the existance of Israel and the humiliating losses Muslims have had in the last 50 years to the Israelis.  While personally I don't believe the Zionist agenda is a realistic one, they are a free country and if they want the piece of land they "occupy" and are willing to fight for it then its theirs.  This is the way the world has been since the begining of mankind.  But Muslims seem to think they're special and suddenly the land they lost in war should still be theirs.  Only they are too cowardly to actually form an army and take it from the Israelis, so they've resorted to a new tactic - terrorism.  Infiltrate their society and blow up women and children.  Of course any sane person would never do anything like that, so hmmm...how can we recruit suicide bombers?  Enter Islam!  A completely insane religion that is based on lies of a pedophile false prophet, worships a false god, and lies to people telling them if they kill infidels you can go to heaven and have 72 virgins waiting for you!  Then of course conduct all terrorist operations within the civilian population that way when the sane people trying to protect their lives strike, they take out a bunch of "innocents", and the slippery slope begins as that just adds to more recruitment for terrorists.
Click to expand...


----------



## dino

Madeline said:


> No can refute dino's points?  How typical.



I always found it interesting that as much as Republicans of the Limbaugh variety love to indulge in tough-talk and "Political Incorrectness" because it makes them feel like the testosterone-gushing bad asses they never were in real life, the foreign policy link to 9/11 is sort of like their Political Correctness Achilles heel. This is where they become the mirror-image of the ultra-PC liberals of their imagination--the ones who absolutely deny racial differences in crime rates or the gay vulnerability to HIV, for example. Just observe neo-conservatives and their sympathizers in their TV appearances, and you will see that they are never more uncomfortable than in a discussion about foreign policy and it's link to 9/11. That's because the evidence is so overwhelming--and their own positions so untenable and unable to withstand the daylight of open debate--that the only thing forcing them to hold onto their absurd position is ego, national or personal. It's the only sort of debate where they are visibly trying to change the subject and digressing, in sharp contrast to their seeming addiction to butting heads with their liberal detractors. Ron Paul confronted them on their own turf in 2007, Republican Presidential primary debate, in South Carolina, and hosted by Fox News no less--and he humiliated the man who acts as if he was the first and biggest victim on 9/11. Another example is Pete Dominick going on Opie & Anthony and he pushed the same argument and as charged-up as the 2 hosts were about his argument they were completely ineffective at anything but expressing how much it upsets them (you can find it all on YouTube). When Chris Matthews took Rick Lazio to task (also on Youtube) for attacking the Manhattan Imam for his 9/11-foreign policy comments he left Lazio such a demoralized mess you couldn't help feel bad for him. When it comes to foreign policy and 9/11, many Republican will tell you flat out that they're not interested because such dangerous thinking is offensive and "blame America first" (codeword for blame America ever). It's amazing how it completely goes over their heads that they're behaving no differently than a social liberal insisting that the only way you can be tolerant is to categorically deny any racial differences in crime rates, something very few liberals or minorities I'm aware of actually do. On the other hand it seems that upward of 90% of Republicans angrily insist that the hijackers attacked us because they hate "democracy & titties" (or "infidels" if you find the need to sound tough).


----------



## Madeline

Our foreign policy may explain why the attacked they US *rather than another nation*, dino, but only *the most craven evil* explains why they chose to commit mass murder to begin with.

I am NOT NOT NOT taking *any*  of the responsibility for those evil acts, nor will I go forward in shame or fear.


----------



## Madeline

theHawk said:


> dino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not quite true. I'm a fluent Arabic speaker, born and raised Muslim (atheist but culturally identify as Muslim), and I saw a couple of bin Laden's videos before 9/11, so I'm well aware of his narrative and if it consisted merely of "let's kill the infidels" it would have never become a global movement with any real success. While you can argue that without Islam 9/11 wouldn't have happened, you can far more easily make the same claim about various US policies in the Middle East that are perceived in the region to have killed lots of civilians. Where are all the jihadist attacks against Sweden, France, Germany, and just about any other country that minds its own business and reserves its armed forces for defensive uses (plus the occasional peacekeeping mission)? You think people out to destroy the west would choose to bomb the Madrid subway instead of--say--Frankfurt, the continent's financial capital? Do you really deny that Spain joining the occupation of Iraq had something to do with it? Switzerland recently banned the construction of new minarets, so where are the jihadist hordes who you insist are waging a cultural war against ALL of the west and that if we ceased our killing of Muslim civilians they would hate us anyway? Also, non-Western and non-democratic countries that are involved in occupying Muslims also get attacked--Russia and India for example (I take no side in neither separatist conflict). It seems to me that the only common denominator among countries targeted by jihadists is some form of military occupation/action in Muslim population areas. I get the feeling that people like you are more loyal to having a neo-conservative foreign policy than you are to actually minimizing terrorist threats, or you wouldn't be doing everything in your power to make sure the motivations behind 9/11 are never allowed open debate so the public doesn't start asking which policies are worth the trouble. Never mind that said motivations are openly proclaimed by bin Laden in much of his videos and leave little room for speculation or debate, a point you should keep in mind before you predictably feign offense at my mention of foreign policy & 9/11 thereby "justifying" it. Without the widespread belief in the Middle East that the US will never stop killing their men, women, and children, no amount of strictly religious propaganda would create a global network of committed anti-American terrorists anywhere near the scale we see. While of course anything bin Laden says about US foreign policy is a caricature of a more complicated reality, we're not exactly helping by providing him with all the gut-wrenching footage of dead Muslim civilians he needs to show the Islamic world that we're monsters. Madeleine Albright's infamous "it was worth it" quote about half a million dead Iraqi children from sanctions is still repeated in that part of the world, even though it's long-forgotten here, because as much as Republicans love shitting on liberals apparently liberals who kill a million Muslim civilians (when adults are included) by starvation and disease are at least admissible.
> 
> I spent some years living in Canada and several summers in Europe, and throughout the entire Western world I see a revulsion to warmongering that is lacking in American society and almost entirely missing in the South. Until we figure out a way to feel awesome as a country/society without the need to kill craploads of foreigners we will always be a target by someone. Today it's Muslims, in the 80s it was Puerto Ricans, and in the future it will hopefully be nobody since we're probably going to be too broke to go around killing as many Third Worlders as in the last century, and we will begin losing enemies just as the UK and France did after they dissolved their empires in the 1950s-60s. When the Palin-zombies are sensible enough to embrace Ron Paul you know the neo-cons' grand scheme for the world is in peril.
> 
> George Carlin said it best: "Speaking of American values, arent we about due to start bombing some small country that only has a marginally effective air force? Seems to me like were weeks overdue to drop high explosives helpless civilians; people who have no argument with us whatsoever. I think we ought to be out there doing what we do best gang: making large holes in other peoples countries. I hate to be repetitious but we are a war-like lot. We cant stand it not to be fucking with somebody!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have omitted the biggest reason Muslims around the word hate the US - the existance of Israel and the hummiliating losses Muslims have had in the last 50 years to the Israelis.  While personally I don't believe the Zionist agenda is a realistic one, they are a free country and if they want the piece of land they "occupy" and are willing to fight for it then its theirs.  This is the way the world has been since the begining of mankind.  But Muslims seem to think they're special and suddenly the land they lost in war should still be theirs.  Only they are too cowardly to actually form an army and take it from the Israelis, so they've resorted to a new tactic - terrorism.  Infiltrate their society and blow up women and children.  Of course any sane person would never do anything like that, so hmmm...how can we recruit suicide bombers?  Enter Islam!  A completely insane religion that is based on lies of a pedophile false prophet, worships a false god, and lies to people telling them if they kill infidels you can go to heaven and have 72 virgins waiting for you!  Then of course conduct all terrorist operations within the civilian population that way when the sane people trying to protect their lives strike, they take out a bunch of "innocents", and the slippery slope begins as that just adds to more recruitment for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, except that the land belongs to the Israelis because the whole world NEEDS Israel.  It is our first bullwark against the greatest evil the world has ever known, and I support Israel as vigourously as I support the defense of the US.
Click to expand...


----------



## theHawk

Madeline said:


> I agree, except that the land belongs to the Israelis because the whole world NEEDS Israel.  It is our first bullwark against the greatest evil the world has ever known, and I support Israel as vigourously as I support the defense of the US.



Jesus Christ you are a walking contradiction.  They are a bullwark against the greatest evil?  WHAT EVIL?  Your whole OP is about how wonderful Islam is.


----------



## theHawk

dino said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> No can refute dino's points?  How typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always found it interesting that as much as Republicans of the Limbaugh variety love to indulge in tough-talk and "Political Incorrectness" because it makes them feel like the testosterone-gushing bad asses they never were in real life, the foreign policy link to 9/11 is sort of like their Political Correctness Achilles heel. This is where they become the mirror-image of the ultra-PC liberals of their imagination--the ones who absolutely deny racial differences in crime rates or the gay vulnerability to HIV, for example. Just observe neo-conservatives and their sympathizers in their TV appearances, and you will see that they are never more uncomfortable than in a discussion about foreign policy and it's link to 9/11. That's because the evidence is so overwhelming--and their own positions so untenable and unable to withstand the daylight of open debate--that the only thing forcing them to hold onto their absurd position is ego, national or personal. It's the only sort of debate where they are visibly trying to change the subject and digressing, in sharp contrast to their seeming addiction to butting heads with their liberal detractors. Ron Paul confronted them on their own turf in 2007, Republican Presidential primary debate, in South Carolina, and hosted by Fox News no less--and he humiliated the man who acts as if he was the first and biggest victim on 9/11. Another example is Pete Dominick going on Opie & Anthony and he pushed the same argument and as charged-up as the 2 hosts were about his argument they were completely ineffective at anything but expressing how much it upsets them (you can find it all on YouTube). When Chris Matthews took Rick Lazio to task (also on Youtube) for attacking the Manhattan Imam for his 9/11-foreign policy comments he left Lazio such a demoralized mess you couldn't help feel bad for him. When it comes to foreign policy and 9/11, many Republican will tell you flat out that they're not interested because such dangerous thinking is offensive and "blame America first" (codeword for blame America ever). It's amazing how it completely goes over their heads that they're behaving no differently than a social liberal insisting that the only way you can be tolerant is to categorically deny any racial differences in crime rates, something very few liberals or minorities I'm aware of actually do. On the other hand it seems that upward of 90% of Republicans angrily insist that the hijackers attacked us because they hate "democracy & titties" (or "infidels" if you find the need to sound tough).
Click to expand...


What foreign policy?  Like the one I just brought up?  

9/11 happened as a direct result of US presence in Saudi Arabia, left over from when we went in and SAVED Kuwait from Saddam Hussein.  Not to mention our foreign policy concerning Israel.

Since when are us conservatives afraid to speak about that?


----------



## Madeline

theHawk said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, except that the land belongs to the Israelis because the whole world NEEDS Israel.  It is our first bullwark against the greatest evil the world has ever known, and I support Israel as vigourously as I support the defense of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ you are a walking contradiction.  They are a bullwark against the greatest evil?  WHAT EVIL?  Your whole OP is about how wonderful Islam is.
Click to expand...


Israel is not under attack by people throwing the Koran, theHawk.  The faith of Islam is not inextricably tied to the Middle East conflict nor terrorism...it is *just a religion*, and people in the US who choose to believe that-a-way have all the same civil rights as you and I. 

Nuances can be your friend, yanno.  No need to be throwing the baby out with the bathwater, is there?


----------



## theHawk

Madeline said:


> I agree, except that the land belongs to the Israelis because the whole world NEEDS Israel.



Please explain how the "world needs Israel".  We did fine without it up until 1949.  I'm not saying I wish they didn't exist, but to say the whole world "needs" them is exteremely arrogant.


----------



## theHawk

Madeline said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, except that the land belongs to the Israelis because the whole world NEEDS Israel.  It is our first bullwark against the greatest evil the world has ever known, and I support Israel as vigourously as I support the defense of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ you are a walking contradiction.  They are a bullwark against the greatest evil?  WHAT EVIL?  Your whole OP is about how wonderful Islam is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is not under attack by people throwing the Koran, theHawk.  The faith of Islam is not inextricably tied to the Middle East conflict nor terrorism...it is *just a religion*, and people in the US who choose to believe that-a-way have all the same civil rights as you and I.
> 
> Nuances can be your friend, yanno.  No need to be throwing the baby out with the bathwater, is there?
Click to expand...



You didn't answer my question.  WHAT EVIL?


----------



## theHawk

Madeline said:


> Israel is not under attack by people throwing the Koran, theHawk.  The faith of Islam is not inextricably tied to the Middle East conflict nor terrorism...it is *just a religion*, and people in the US who choose to believe that-a-way have all the same civil rights as you and I.
> 
> Nuances can be your friend, yanno.  No need to be throwing the baby out with the bathwater, is there?



The faith of Islam is not inextricably tied to Middle East conflict?  Are you kidding?  Are you prepared to say Judaism isn't inextricably tied to Zionism and the existance of Israel?  Judaism and Islam may be "just religions", but the fact that those two religions have collided with each other for over a thousand years may have *something* to do with the hostilities in the region.

You really need to wake up madeline.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> No can refute dino's points?  How typical.
> 
> ....


There is no debate with moving targets, but it would be futile for me to explain to one who neither has a grasp on debate nor on logic.

You are insane.


----------



## Si modo

chanel said:


> Is Madeline a card carrying member of Wikileaks now?
> 
> Concerned Americans who want to see school records and a birth certificate are called  insane. People who demand classified national security documents are called what?
> 
> Rhetorical question of course.


Madeline has an inside source - the voices in her head.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, except that the land belongs to the Israelis because the whole world NEEDS Israel.  It is our first bullwark against the greatest evil the world has ever known, and I support Israel as vigourously as I support the defense of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ you are a walking contradiction.  They are a bullwark against the greatest evil?  WHAT EVIL?  Your whole OP is about how wonderful Islam is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....  The faith of Islam is not inextricably tied to the Middle East conflict nor terrorism...
> ....
Click to expand...

Good God, you really just said that?


----------



## dino

Madeline said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dino said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, except that the land belongs to the Israelis because the whole world NEEDS Israel.  It is our first bullwark against the greatest evil the world has ever known, and I support Israel as vigourously as I support the defense of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the land "belongs" to anyone in that neither side should be forbidden from living in that area, but the Israelis don't want to acknowledge that the other side has an equal claim to the land--they see them as unwelcome intruders despite being there since time immemorial. And when you say "support Israel" you're being awfully vague, why the evasiveness? Do you support funding and arming the occupation forever and ever, protecting settlements like Hebron where 600 violent uzi-toting Jewish jihadists live among a quarter million starving refugees while consuming 85% of the city's water? Or do you mean protecting Israel's security against its neighbors, which only a half-sane person could ever realistically see as threatened? South Korea is under an infinitely greater existential threat from a far more capable and close foe, and we somehow managed to allow them to prosper as a tech-savvy liberal democracy without the need to keep millions of people under brutal foreign military occupation that creates a living environment so hellish it inevitably produces monsters. This whole shifty sophistry with the use of the word "support" is the same as the "support our troops" bullshit during the first Gulf War. I'm not a fan of everything Chomsky writes but he hit the nail right on the head with this quote from that time:
> 
> "Suppose somebody asks, do you support the people in Iowa, can you say I support them or no I don't support them. It's not even a question it doesn't even mean anything. And that's the point of public relations slogans like support our troops is that they don't mean anything, they mean as much as whether you support the people in Iowa.
> 
> "Of course there was an Issue -- the issue was do you support our policy but you don't want people to think about the issue that's the whole point of good propaganda, you want to create a slogan that nobody is gonna be against and I suppose everybody will be for because nobody knows what it means because it doesn't mean anything, but it's crucial value is it diverts your attention from a question that does mean something. Do you support our policy and that's the one you're not allowed to talk about."
> 
> Now can you be more specific as to what "support Israel" means to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dino

Si modo said:


> There is no debate with moving targets, but it would be futile for me to explain to one who neither has a grasp on debate nor on logic.
> 
> You are insane.



If the holes in my logic are so gapingly obvious then why don't you point them out? This whole "you're so ridiculous that I can't even argue back" charade is fooling no one, not even your blockhead fellow teabaggers. As if I'm arguing that 9/11 was a conspiracy by the CIA in conjunction with transsexual martians and the Michelin Man, instead of simply pointing out that in all of bin Laden's propaganda and proselytizing videos especially pre-9/11, he spent the entire time fuming against US foreign policy practices that cause a lot of civilian casualties in the region and piss of whoever we leave alive. As if bin Laden's videos weren't enough, Mohammed Atta's former fellow students in Germany remember his transformation and recall him becoming increasingly enraged specifically at US sponsorship of Israeli occupation and the weekly bombings and suffocating sanctions against Iraq in the 1990s, and not "democracy & titties" as Dumbya kept repeating. But in your neocon bizarro-world, all this evidence still doesn't merit a response because as Reagan Treasury undersecretary Paul Craig Roberts said, neo-conservatives believe they have a monopoly on virtue, and anything that offends their imagined virtues (such as suggesting that US foreign policy is occasionally unpleasant and cruel to foreigners) marks you a political enemy.


----------



## dino

theHawk said:


> The faith of Islam is not inextricably tied to Middle East conflict?  Are you kidding?  Are you prepared to say Judaism isn't inextricably tied to Zionism and the existance of Israel?  Judaism and Islam may be "just religions", but the fact that those two religions have collided with each other for over a thousand years may have *something* to do with the hostilities in the region.
> 
> You really need to wake up madeline.



The Judaism practiced in Israel is a lot like the Islam there, unapologetically hostile to the encroachment of other religions. Israel's chief rabbi repeatedly came out in favor of civilian targets and collective punishment, defending them as correct under Jewish law. While in Israel you pretty much have the same personal freedoms as in the West, one major exception is proselytizing which can land you up to 5 years in prison--Christian preaching is strictly limited to the inside of churches. And when you take the al-Qaeda-like nature of the armed Jewish settlers in the West Bank and the various Kahanist splinter movements, you'll see that overall per capita Islam and Judaism produce a comparable percentage of repulsive violent radicals.

In the Middle East all 3 religions are still practiced the old-fashioned way, before the interfaith meetings, marriages, and holiday celebrations that are so common here. They're not always violent, evil, or even angry, but they're particularly 'liberal' either.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Dino, do you not get the  concept of breaking up the text  so it is readable ?
Or do you want your stuff skipped?


----------



## dino

chanel said:


> Nope.  How about our Congressional leaders?  The same ones who agreed with Clinton that Iraq had WMD's in the 90's?  Should we prosecute them too?



Well in an ideal world, anyone who contributed to the weekly bombings and continuous sanctions in Iraq in the 1990s and the unprovoked invasion in 2003 knowing the scale of the civilian casualties they would cause ought to be handed over to a randomly selected group of 500 able-bodied ordinary Iraqis. Saving the best for last, the last people to be handed over to the mob would be Bush II, Albright, and Clinton.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Yeah If I were writing that stuff  I'd want it skipped as well.
Try size 4 font in  blue that works  as well, if not better.


----------



## Si modo

dino said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no debate with moving targets, but it would be futile for me to explain to one who neither has a grasp on debate nor on logic.
> 
> You are insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the holes in my logic are so gapingly obvious then why don't you point them out? ....
Click to expand...

Ummmmm, I did.  Post 202.

The fact that you don't recognize that is quite telling.


----------



## theHawk

dino said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The faith of Islam is not inextricably tied to Middle East conflict?  Are you kidding?  Are you prepared to say Judaism isn't inextricably tied to Zionism and the existance of Israel?  Judaism and Islam may be "just religions", but the fact that those two religions have collided with each other for over a thousand years may have *something* to do with the hostilities in the region.
> 
> You really need to wake up madeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Judaism practiced in Israel is a lot like the Islam there, unapologetically hostile to the encroachment of other religions. Israel's chief rabbi repeatedly came out in favor of civilian targets and collective punishment, defending them as correct under Jewish law. While in Israel you pretty much have the same personal freedoms as in the West, one major exception is proselytizing which can land you up to 5 years in prison--Christian preaching is strictly limited to the inside of churches. And when you take the al-Qaeda-like nature of the armed Jewish settlers in the West Bank and the various Kahanist splinter movements, you'll see that overall per capita Islam and Judaism produce a comparable percentage of repulsive violent radicals.
> 
> In the Middle East all 3 religions are still practiced the old-fashioned way, before the interfaith meetings, marriages, and holiday celebrations that are so common here. They're not always violent, evil, or even angry, but they're particularly 'liberal' either.
Click to expand...



Who cares how Israel runs its own country, its THEIR country.  Its something that Muslims are unable to grasp.  You keep saying they run around with uzis as an "occupying force".  Its THEIR country.  Palestinians lost it.  Why the Israels even keep them in their country is beyond me, other than no other Muslim nation will take them in.  Whatever the Israelis give to Palestinians, its never good enough.  They want more, and feel justified in taking back the whole country and using any means necessary to do so- i.e. terrorism.  And you wonder why the Israelis have to watch with closely, with Uzis no less.

If you and every other Muslim feel that the land belongs to Palestinians then pick up a fucking gun, buy some tanks, and take it back - but no, you'd rather whine like a bunch of pussies and intentionally blow up women and children like cowards.


----------



## CurveLight

chanel said:


> Nope.  How about our Congressional leaders?  The same ones who agreed with Clinton that Iraq had WMD's in the 90's?  Should we prosecute them too?
> 
> Give it up Madeline.  Arrogance about issues that are waaaaaay above our pay grades  is not pretty.



What convo isn't above your pay grade?  A hillary duff v Mikey cyrus fashion show?  Maybe.

It doesn't matter if they agreed on wmd or not.  What matters is the resolution that congress passed and it did not mandate the invasion of iraq you dumbfuck.  That info is only about eight years old so maybe in another five years you will begin to realize that information is available for your review.


----------



## theHawk

dino said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no debate with moving targets, but it would be futile for me to explain to one who neither has a grasp on debate nor on logic.
> 
> You are insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the holes in my logic are so gapingly obvious then why don't you point them out? This whole "you're so ridiculous that I can't even argue back" charade is fooling no one, not even your blockhead fellow teabaggers. As if I'm arguing that 9/11 was a conspiracy by the CIA in conjunction with transsexual martians and the Michelin Man, instead of simply pointing out that in all of bin Laden's propaganda and proselytizing videos especially pre-9/11, he spent the entire time fuming against US foreign policy practices that cause a lot of civilian casualties in the region and piss of whoever we leave alive. As if bin Laden's videos weren't enough, Mohammed Atta's former fellow students in Germany remember his transformation and recall him becoming increasingly enraged specifically at US sponsorship of Israeli occupation and the weekly bombings and suffocating sanctions against Iraq in the 1990s, and not "democracy & titties" as Dumbya kept repeating. But in your neocon bizarro-world, all this evidence still doesn't merit a response because as Reagan Treasury undersecretary Paul Craig Roberts said, neo-conservatives believe they have a monopoly on virtue, and anything that offends their imagined virtues (such as suggesting that US foreign policy is occasionally unpleasant and cruel to foreigners) marks you a political enemy.
Click to expand...


Funny, you seemed to completely ignore my post that answered your rediculous statement that we conservatives don't want to talk about foreign policy pre-9/11.

Dubya said a lot of stupid things because it was the "politically correct" thing to do.  Like his naming it the "War on Terrorism", when it was really a war against Islam that had started.


----------



## CurveLight

theHawk said:


> dino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no debate with moving targets, but it would be futile for me to explain to one who neither has a grasp on debate nor on logic.
> 
> You are insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the holes in my logic are so gapingly obvious then why don't you point them out? This whole "you're so ridiculous that I can't even argue back" charade is fooling no one, not even your blockhead fellow teabaggers. As if I'm arguing that 9/11 was a conspiracy by the CIA in conjunction with transsexual martians and the Michelin Man, instead of simply pointing out that in all of bin Laden's propaganda and proselytizing videos especially pre-9/11, he spent the entire time fuming against US foreign policy practices that cause a lot of civilian casualties in the region and piss of whoever we leave alive. As if bin Laden's videos weren't enough, Mohammed Atta's former fellow students in Germany remember his transformation and recall him becoming increasingly enraged specifically at US sponsorship of Israeli occupation and the weekly bombings and suffocating sanctions against Iraq in the 1990s, and not "democracy & titties" as Dumbya kept repeating. But in your neocon bizarro-world, all this evidence still doesn't merit a response because as Reagan Treasury undersecretary Paul Craig Roberts said, neo-conservatives believe they have a monopoly on virtue, and anything that offends their imagined virtues (such as suggesting that US foreign policy is occasionally unpleasant and cruel to foreigners) marks you a political enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, you seemed to completely ignore my post that answered your rediculous statement that we conservatives don't want to talk about foreign policy pre-9/11.
> 
> Dubya said a lot of stupid things because it was the "politically correct" thing to do.  Like his naming it the "War on Terrorism", when it was really a war against Islam that had started.
Click to expand...


Neocons and their supporters are the only dumbasses claiming it's a war against a religion.  We real Conservatives know it isn't a "War" but a fucking foreign policy nightmare centered on trying to keep our economy from crashing.


----------



## theHawk

CurveLight said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  How about our Congressional leaders?  The same ones who agreed with Clinton that Iraq had WMD's in the 90's?  Should we prosecute them too?
> 
> Give it up Madeline.  Arrogance about issues that are waaaaaay above our pay grades  is not pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What convo isn't above your pay grade?  A hillary duff v Mikey cyrus fashion show?  Maybe.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they agreed on wmd or not.  What matters is the resolution that congress passed and it *did not mandate the invasion *of iraq you dumbfuck.  That info is only about eight years old so maybe in another five years you will begin to realize that information is available for your review.
Click to expand...


Of course it didn't "mandate" the invasion.  It authorized it specifically according to 5(b) of the War Powers Resolution.

Unless of course you're arguing that "Authorization for Use of Military Force Against Iraq Resolution of 2002" didn't actually authorize the President to use military force against Iraq.


----------



## theHawk

CurveLight said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dino said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the holes in my logic are so gapingly obvious then why don't you point them out? This whole "you're so ridiculous that I can't even argue back" charade is fooling no one, not even your blockhead fellow teabaggers. As if I'm arguing that 9/11 was a conspiracy by the CIA in conjunction with transsexual martians and the Michelin Man, instead of simply pointing out that in all of bin Laden's propaganda and proselytizing videos especially pre-9/11, he spent the entire time fuming against US foreign policy practices that cause a lot of civilian casualties in the region and piss of whoever we leave alive. As if bin Laden's videos weren't enough, Mohammed Atta's former fellow students in Germany remember his transformation and recall him becoming increasingly enraged specifically at US sponsorship of Israeli occupation and the weekly bombings and suffocating sanctions against Iraq in the 1990s, and not "democracy & titties" as Dumbya kept repeating. But in your neocon bizarro-world, all this evidence still doesn't merit a response because as Reagan Treasury undersecretary Paul Craig Roberts said, neo-conservatives believe they have a monopoly on virtue, and anything that offends their imagined virtues (such as suggesting that US foreign policy is occasionally unpleasant and cruel to foreigners) marks you a political enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, you seemed to completely ignore my post that answered your rediculous statement that we conservatives don't want to talk about foreign policy pre-9/11.
> 
> Dubya said a lot of stupid things because it was the "politically correct" thing to do.  Like his naming it the "War on Terrorism", when it was really a war against Islam that had started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neocons and their supporters are the only dumbasses claiming it's a war against a religion.  We real Conservatives know it isn't a "War" but a fucking foreign policy nightmare centered on trying to keep our economy from crashing.
Click to expand...


No its a foreign policy nightmare centered on trying to appease the idiots who believe we can get along with Islamo-whackos.  Based on bringing them "democracy" when us real conservatives know thats a waste of fucking time because Islam isn't compatible with true democracy and freedom.


----------



## CurveLight

theHawk said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is not under attack by people throwing the Koran, theHawk.  The faith of Islam is not inextricably tied to the Middle East conflict nor terrorism...it is *just a religion*, and people in the US who choose to believe that-a-way have all the same civil rights as you and I.
> 
> Nuances can be your friend, yanno.  No need to be throwing the baby out with the bathwater, is there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The faith of Islam is not inextricably tied to Middle East conflict?  Are you kidding?  Are you prepared to say Judaism isn't inextricably tied to Zionism and the existance of Israel?  Judaism and Islam may be "just religions", but the fact that those two religions have collided with each other for over a thousand years may have *something* to do with the hostilities in the region.
> 
> You really need to wake up madeline.
Click to expand...



It's a pure accident that islam is in the ME while the occupations are occurring.  Do you even know it was the West who created Iraq and Kuwait?


----------



## CurveLight

theHawk said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, you seemed to completely ignore my post that answered your rediculous statement that we conservatives don't want to talk about foreign policy pre-9/11.
> 
> Dubya said a lot of stupid things because it was the "politically correct" thing to do.  Like his naming it the "War on Terrorism", when it was really a war against Islam that had started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neocons and their supporters are the only dumbasses claiming it's a war against a religion.  We real Conservatives know it isn't a "War" but a fucking foreign policy nightmare centered on trying to keep our economy from crashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its a foreign policy nightmare centered on trying to appease the idiots who believe we can get along with Islamo-whackos.  Based on bringing them "democracy" when us real conservatives know thats a waste of fucking time because Islam isn't compatible with true democracy and freedom.
Click to expand...


Okay.  You're a fucking idiot.  That explains it all.


----------



## theHawk

CurveLight said:


> It's a *pure accident that islam is in the ME* while the occupations are occurring.  Do you even know it was the West who created Iraq and Kuwait?






Another delusional idiot.

And yes I know it was "the West" who drew up the political lines to make up Iraq.  Islam was fucked up long before that.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

theHawk said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a *pure accident that islam is in the ME* while the occupations are occurring.  Do you even know it was the West who created Iraq and Kuwait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another delusional idiot.
> 
> And yes I know it was "the West" who drew up the political lines to make up Iraq.  Islam was fucked up long before that.
Click to expand...


This thread is  like fly paper  for these idiots ,and they just come right out and say this shit. its  like a slo mo train wreck.


----------



## Ozmar

Madeline said:


> Those who accuse the once libertarian Bill Maher of becoming too much of a liberal apologist might want to clean their ears. Maher made a Juan Williams-esque confession on his program when he apprehensively noted that Mohammed has just become the most popular baby name in Britain. Am I a racist to feel alarmed by that? Maher asked his panel. Because I am. And its not because of the race, its because of the religion. I dont have to apologize, do I, for not wanting the Western world to be taken over by Islam in 300 years?
> 
> His normally boisterous crowd fell silent as the panel responded to Mahers admission.
> 
> If youre with NPR, the conservative Margaret Hoover chimed, Youd be fired.
> 
> Its worse, Lawrence ODonnell told Maher. Its way worse than what Juan Williams said. Hoover seemed to agree with this sentiment.
> 
> Reihan Salam, a conservative analyst with a Muslim name, also seemed irked by Mahers comments, noting that he has some uncles named Mohammed that are pretty decent guys.
> 
> Of course, its not the name that Maher fears, but the religion. (Any of them, in fact  Mahers qualms with religion of any sort, Islam or not, are long-standing and well-documented.) Hoover further stoked Maher by claiming that the U.K is saddled with a far bigger problem than baby names: Sharia law, which she said is creeping into England.
> 
> Then Im right, Maher said, taking her for her word. I should be alarmed. And I dont apologize for it.
> 
> And we believe him there. After all, this is the same man who got his previous show Politically Incorrect cancelled when he asserted that the 9/11 attackers were not cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher Afraid Mohammeds, Islam Taking Over Western World | Mediaite
> 
> What a shame; I had just renewed my subscription to HBO -- and primarily to watch his show.  Well, I am cancelling today and telling my cable provider why that is.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people lately, that hatred, ignorance and fear are considered socially acceptable?  Have they all gone insane?
Click to expand...


Bill Maher ended his career? How so?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Big Fitz

Wow, Bill Maher has a moment of lucidity.  Stop the presses.


----------



## Madeline

Ozmar said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who accuse the once libertarian Bill Maher of becoming too much of a liberal apologist might want to clean their ears. Maher made a Juan Williams-esque confession on his program when he apprehensively noted that Mohammed has just become the most popular baby name in Britain. Am I a racist to feel alarmed by that? Maher asked his panel. Because I am. And its not because of the race, its because of the religion. I dont have to apologize, do I, for not wanting the Western world to be taken over by Islam in 300 years?
> 
> His normally boisterous crowd fell silent as the panel responded to Mahers admission.
> 
> If youre with NPR, the conservative Margaret Hoover chimed, Youd be fired.
> 
> Its worse, Lawrence ODonnell told Maher. Its way worse than what Juan Williams said. Hoover seemed to agree with this sentiment.
> 
> Reihan Salam, a conservative analyst with a Muslim name, also seemed irked by Mahers comments, noting that he has some uncles named Mohammed that are pretty decent guys.
> 
> Of course, its not the name that Maher fears, but the religion. (Any of them, in fact  Mahers qualms with religion of any sort, Islam or not, are long-standing and well-documented.) Hoover further stoked Maher by claiming that the U.K is saddled with a far bigger problem than baby names: Sharia law, which she said is creeping into England.
> 
> Then Im right, Maher said, taking her for her word. I should be alarmed. And I dont apologize for it.
> 
> And we believe him there. After all, this is the same man who got his previous show Politically Incorrect cancelled when he asserted that the 9/11 attackers were not cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher Afraid Mohammeds, Islam Taking Over Western World | Mediaite
> 
> What a shame; I had just renewed my subscription to HBO -- and primarily to watch his show.  Well, I am cancelling today and telling my cable provider why that is.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people lately, that hatred, ignorance and fear are considered socially acceptable?  Have they all gone insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bill Maher ended his career? How so?
Click to expand...


Frankly, I expected that Maher's comments would be condemned as soundly as Williams were.....I dun know exactly how to account for the different reactions.  In any event, Maher's career is sure as hell over at *my*  house.


----------



## Madeline

Mr.Fitnah said:


>



Mr. Fitnah in HS......


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

You are a disgraceful idiot


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fitnah in HS......
Click to expand...

Pig.


----------



## Madeline

Mr.Fitnah said:


> You are a disgraceful idiot



You are a hateful bigot.


----------



## Madeline

> Si modo wrote:
> 
> Pig.



You are just a bore.


----------



## Ozmar

Madeline said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fitnah in HS......
Click to expand...




Madeline said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgraceful idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hateful bigot.
Click to expand...

I don't see how segregation is in any way related. Unless you mean how Muslims want to make kaffir a segregated, oppressed minority.


----------



## Sunni Man

I do not believe that Mr. Fitnah is a racist.


----------



## Ozmar

I believe Muslims are intolerant. How far does our tolerance go in tolerating such intolerant bastards?


----------



## dino

theHawk said:


> Dubya said a lot of stupid things because it was the "politically correct" thing to do.  Like his naming it the "War on Terrorism", when it was really a war against Islam that had started.



There are plenty of examples of how it's not, like say Muslims cooperating with us in the most dangerous parts of the world. But it's pointless to argue with your type because your main goal is to sound "tough" and you immediate gravitate toward any position makes you feel manly, as long as it's not so tough that it gets you immediately fired. To you life is an endless saga of constantly having to prove your masculinity without exposing yourself to physical risk, which means at every dinner table you pound the counter venting your "tough-talk" platitudes desperately trying to hide the fact that you're afraid of the sound of your own farts, as the rest of the family rolls its eyes waiting for you to be done. So saying something like "we're at war with Islam" makes you sound tougher because it's uncompromising and sounds like fightin words. I guarantee you Rush Limbaugh is the most effeminate bitch that ever lived, but thanks to him millions of people who can't swing a punch see Hercules in their bathroom mirror.


----------



## dino

Ozmar said:


> I believe Muslims are intolerant. How far does our tolerance go in tolerating such intolerant bastards?



My parents are both practicing Muslims and well over 1/2 of their really close friends are "infidels" even though they lived in areas with plenty of Muslims to hang out with if they wanted to remain exclusive. Are my parents just setting them up for an al-Qaeda beheading video 20~ years in the making? I would like it if no one still believed in an imaginary superhero living in outer space but billions do and it's not the worst thing we have to live with. And if the sum knowledge of everything you know about Muslims didn't come through Fox News or those radio assclown screaming 3 hours of bet-wetting hysteria into your head every weekday you wouldn't be staying up nights fearing that Islamo-zombies will eat your babies just because a new mosque popped up 30 miles from your house.


----------



## dino

theHawk said:


> dino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares how Israel runs its own country, its THEIR country.  Its something that Muslims are unable to grasp.  You keep saying they run around with uzis as an "occupying force".  Its THEIR country.  Palestinians lost it.  Why the Israels even keep them in their country is beyond me, other than no other Muslim nation will take them in.  Whatever the Israelis give to Palestinians, its never good enough.  They want more, and feel justified in taking back the whole country and using any means necessary to do so- i.e. terrorism.  And you wonder why the Israelis have to watch with closely, with Uzis no less.
> 
> If you and every other Muslim feel that the land belongs to Palestinians then pick up a fucking gun, buy some tanks, and take it back - but no, you'd rather whine like a bunch of pussies and intentionally blow up women and children like cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Palestinian or Lebanese and neither of my parents comes from a country that has ever been attacked by Israel or the US, so I don't get what all this "you" stuff is about. I'm an outside observer to the conflict just like you, and while I may support one side over the other I'm not declaring "solidarity" with anyone, no different than me having an opinion on the Georgia-Russia war. Also like I said earlier I'm not a believing Muslim or anything else and I never said the land "belongs to the Palestinians"--and even if I did it's hardly a requirement for me to donate my body to the cause. So you're all over the place and I don't even know where to start.
> 
> Either way, the Palestinians are hardly unique in not giving up their land claims after decades of war and defeat. Taiwan still claims sovereignty over not just the island but all of mainland China, should they just put up and shut up because Mao's forces won? I don't think so, certainly not for their own island. So if you want to know what I want Israel to do, it's to stop thinking they can get rid of millions of Palestinians nearby. While they perhaps could have been ethnically cleansed out back in the 1960s and the world wouldn't take notice, it's a billion times less practical to pull off today and less so with each passing year. Until Israel sees the Palestinians in the West Bank as people who are not  going anywhere instead of pest that needs to be exterminated (however subtly and indirectly for the time being) there will not be peace. You can't expect people to just sit still after 50 years of bloody military occupation expecting to patiently sit through another 50 years.
Click to expand...


----------



## Madeline

Ozmar said:


> I believe Muslims are intolerant. How far does our tolerance go in tolerating such intolerant bastards?



I believe you are a fuckwhit, Ozmar.  I do NOT believe you are Australian, as I reject catagoricaly the possibility that some Australians are fuckwhits.

I'm guessing Yemenite here?  Iranian?  North Korean?  Lemme know if I am getting warm....



http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/140611-are-there-really-aussie-fuckwhits.html


----------



## Big Fitz

Madeline said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgraceful idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hateful bigot.
Click to expand...

No, he speak the truth.  Sorry, but the truth isn't PC.  Life and truth rarely if ever are.  Break down what that poster says and ask yourself, although offensive to some who follow the great Buddah Rodney King's philosophy of "Can't we all just get along", this is just not the way of the world.

The truth will set you free... but first it will piss you off.

And believe it or not, Bill Maher is entitled to this opinion too along with all the other offensive opinions he holds.


----------



## Madeline

Big Fitz said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgraceful idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hateful bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he speak the truth.  Sorry, but the truth isn't PC.  Life and truth rarely if ever are.  Break down what that poster says and ask yourself, although offensive to some who follow the great Buddah Rodney King's philosophy of "Can't we all just get along", this is just not the way of the world.
> 
> The truth will set you free... but first it will piss you off.
> 
> And believe it or not, Bill Maher is entitled to this opinion too along with all the other offensive opinions he holds.
Click to expand...


I am in no position to silence Bill Maher and if I were, I am unsure what I would do.  He gets to speak and so do I -- in condemnation of his words.

As for Mr.Fitnah, drop him anywhere on Planet Earth, in any era, and he'd find a hapless minority to be hating on.  That's his *need*, and the fact that American Muslims are his target is almost irrelevant.  If he were older, it would have been black Americans.  Or Japanese Americans.  Or Native Americans.

Doesn't matter, as long as he can feed the big hate hole in his gut.


----------



## California Girl

Ozmar said:


> I believe Muslims are intolerant. How far does our tolerance go in tolerating such intolerant bastards?



Some people are intolerant. No doubt some Muslims are, many are not. Just like any other group of people. 

For instance, Maddie is intolerant of anyone who disagrees with her 'huggy feely' attitude towards Muslims. She screams like a banshee about 'bigots' who are not bigots. She has the intellectual capacity of a grapefruit.


----------



## Big Fitz

Madeline said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hateful bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he speak the truth.  Sorry, but the truth isn't PC.  Life and truth rarely if ever are.  Break down what that poster says and ask yourself, although offensive to some who follow the great Buddah Rodney King's philosophy of "Can't we all just get along", this is just not the way of the world.
> 
> The truth will set you free... but first it will piss you off.
> 
> And believe it or not, Bill Maher is entitled to this opinion too along with all the other offensive opinions he holds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am in no position to silence Bill Maher and if I were, I am unsure what I would do.  He gets to speak and so do I -- in condemnation of his words.
> 
> As for Mr.Fitnah, drop him anywhere on Planet Earth, in any era, and he'd find a hapless minority to be hating on.  That's his *need*, and the fact that American Muslims are his target is almost irrelevant.  If he were older, it would have been black Americans.  Or Japanese Americans.  Or Native Americans.
> 
> Doesn't matter, as long as he can feed the big hate hole in his gut.
Click to expand...

I agree that you did well to show your sentiment towards Bill Maher.  It is the danger of having an opinion.  There are consequences.

As for Fitnah, naw.  I don't think so.  We'll have to disagree.


----------



## Ozmar

Look how intolerant we are!

Radical Islam's War On Christianity | Radical_Islam | Muslim | Terror | Foreign Matters | Sky News Blogs


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Sunni Man said:


> I do not believe that Mr. Fitnah is a racist.



Dont  harsh Mad's buzz.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Muslims are intolerant. How far does our tolerance go in tolerating such intolerant bastards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are intolerant. No doubt some Muslims are, many are not. Just like any other group of people.
> 
> For instance, Maddie is intolerant of anyone who disagrees with her 'huggy feely' attitude towards Muslims. She screams like a banshee about 'bigots' who are not bigots. She has the intellectual capacity of a grapefruit.
Click to expand...


If anyone wants to see the strength and worth of your intellectual prowess all they would need is hot sauce, a burrito buffet, and an open toilet.

You practice bigotry every time you say the mosque should not be built in NY.  You knew it was bigotry because you tried to hide behind the touchy feely "9/11 families don't want it."   When I proved that was an inaccurate claim you then slithered out from behind them and cooed your bigotry on a soft pillow.  

Are you so arrogant as to believe you are fooling anyone by putting your bigotry in linquistic lingerie?  It's mental masturbation because to honest people your bigotry shines like the sun in a thimble.


----------



## Ozmar

Perhaps it is bigotry to say that a mosque shouldn't be built at ground zero. Would it be bigotry to want a church built next to that sacred stone in Mecca, and to then have that request refused?

Are all those church burnings in Iraq not out of bigotry? 

Sorry if I don't share your rosey views.


----------



## CurveLight

Hahaha.....so modo didn't like how I slammed callygirl but has no rebuttle so the move was to use the rep button to whine.  Dumbass


----------



## Si modo

CurveLight said:


> Hahaha.....so modo didn't like how I slammed callygirl but has no rebuttle so the move was to use the rep button to whine.  Dumbass










Stop whining and get on topic, moron.


----------



## Ozmar

I think the OP would prefer this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tXfIYxPGQs[/ame]

Tolerance...


----------



## CurveLight

Ozmar said:


> Perhaps it is bigotry to say that a mosque shouldn't be built at ground zero. Would it be bigotry to want a church built next to that sacred stone in Mecca, and to then have that request refused?
> 
> Are all those church burnings in Iraq not out of bigotry?
> 
> Sorry if I don't share your rosey views.



Universal First Rule when engaging bigots.  Educate them on basic facts.

There is no mosque being built at GZ.  Even if there were, any opposition based on celebrating 9/11 would be bigotry.

For iraq church burnings....gee...do you think it is at all possibly related to how we have been killing iraqis for over twenty consecutive years?  Or do you think bullets from American guns qualify as free healthcare?


----------



## Ozmar

CurveLight said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it is bigotry to say that a mosque shouldn't be built at ground zero. Would it be bigotry to want a church built next to that sacred stone in Mecca, and to then have that request refused?
> 
> Are all those church burnings in Iraq not out of bigotry?
> 
> Sorry if I don't share your rosey views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal First Rule when engaging bigots.  Educate them on basic facts.
> 
> There is no mosque being built at GZ.  Even if there were, any opposition based on celebrating 9/11 would be bigotry.
> 
> For iraq church burnings....gee...do you think it is at all possibly related to how we have been killing iraqis for over twenty consecutive years?  Or do you think bullets from American guns qualify as free healthcare?
Click to expand...


Strawman argument.

The Christians that are having their churches burned are native Iraqis who have had established communities since before American was even a twinkle in its daddy's eyes.

What do those churches and those Christians have to do with what America has done? Saying that Muslims are justified in those actions is like saying "you hit me, so I'm going to kill your distant cousin."

You irrational fool.


----------



## CurveLight

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha.....so modo didn't like how I slammed callygirl but has no rebuttle so the move was to use the rep button to whine.  Dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining and get on topic, moron.
Click to expand...


You're whining about the topic when I simply responded to the ongoing convo?  Bajhahahah!


----------



## CurveLight

Ozmar said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it is bigotry to say that a mosque shouldn't be built at ground zero. Would it be bigotry to want a church built next to that sacred stone in Mecca, and to then have that request refused?
> 
> Are all those church burnings in Iraq not out of bigotry?
> 
> Sorry if I don't share your rosey views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal First Rule when engaging bigots.  Educate them on basic facts.
> 
> There is no mosque being built at GZ.  Even if there were, any opposition based on celebrating 9/11 would be bigotry.
> 
> For iraq church burnings....gee...do you think it is at all possibly related to how we have been killing iraqis for over twenty consecutive years?  Or do you think bullets from American guns qualify as free healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strawman argument.
> 
> The Christians that are having their churches burned are native Iraqis who have had established communities since before American was even a twinkle in its daddy's eyes.
> 
> What do those churches and those Christians have to do with what America has done? Saying that Muslims are justified in those actions is like saying "you hit me, so I'm going to kill your distant cousin."
> 
> You irrational fool.
Click to expand...


Time for the UFR of engaging bigots...again.

The country of Iraq was created by Britain in 1920.  How does 1920 pre-date the creation of the US?

You respond to my point about the US killing iraqis for over 20 years as a strawman?  You clearly don't know what a strawman fallacy is.  Learn it dumbfuck.


----------



## dino

CurveLight said:


> For iraq church burnings....gee...do you think it is at all possibly related to how we have been killing iraqis for over twenty consecutive years?  Or do you think bullets from American guns qualify as free healthcare?



Try not to remind them that Saddam, for all his faults, kept the Christians there protected, was brutal against Islamist uprisings, and made his VP a Christian as an extra "fuck you" to theocrats. You would think that for all their post-9/11 "we can't afford to be choosy" cynicism (which only seems to apply to torture, warrantless spying, right to a Constitutional trial, and wars of aggression) the neocons would have struck at least a limited alliance with with Ba'ath forces in Iraq and Syria. Surely, cooperating for a brief time with dictators is less of a departure from our norm than, say, the Patriot Act or other actions we justified by the sheer urgency of 9/11. But logic has no place in a room full of emotionally overcharged nutjobs pumped up by countless hours absorbing the radio shrieks of an insecure middle aged fruitcake desperately trying to fill 3 hours a day worth of programming with with anything someone else might want to hear. Since it's way too expensive to actually write enough material to fill 15 hours a week they industry long ago figured that off-the-top angry tough-talk is the cheapest way to produce something listenable in such large volumes day after day.

As I'm sure you already know the neocons' real target is not radical Islam in general but enemies of Israel. Because from Israel's point of view, secular Arab nationalists like Saddam are just as hostile as Islamists, if not more so, whereas from our POV we have no bone to pick with the nationalists, and it's been that way since Eisenhower tried to keep and propitiate Nasser when the UK, France, and Israel worked to get him overthrown. That's why we treat Syria as a quasi-enemy despite them never targeting us in propaganda or action, while Chechen Islamists are not a concern because Israel isn't on their radar. It's one thing to treat Hamas and similar groups as outlaw terrorist groups, but it's entirely another to act as if they're *our* enemies, that it's our priority to go out and look for them. But this is what you have to tell Americans if you want them to continue forking over $3 billion a year and complete diplomatic cover in the UN without a second thought.


----------



## Ozmar

CurveLight said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Universal First Rule when engaging bigots.  Educate them on basic facts.
> 
> There is no mosque being built at GZ.  Even if there were, any opposition based on celebrating 9/11 would be bigotry.
> 
> For iraq church burnings....gee...do you think it is at all possibly related to how we have been killing iraqis for over twenty consecutive years?  Or do you think bullets from American guns qualify as free healthcare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawman argument.
> 
> The Christians that are having their churches burned are native Iraqis who have had established communities since before American was even a twinkle in its daddy's eyes.
> 
> What do those churches and those Christians have to do with what America has done? Saying that Muslims are justified in those actions is like saying "you hit me, so I'm going to kill your distant cousin."
> 
> You irrational fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time for the UFR of engaging bigots...again.
> 
> The country of Iraq was created by Britain in 1920.  How does 1920 pre-date the creation of the US?
> 
> You respond to my point about the US killing iraqis for over 20 years as a strawman?  You clearly don't know what a strawman fallacy is.  Learn it dumbfuck.
Click to expand...


Dumbass, the community of people living in the area predates the creation of the modern state of Iraq. Are you really this stupid? Or do you believe history in that area began when those maps were drawn up?


----------



## CurveLight

Ozmar said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strawman argument.
> 
> The Christians that are having their churches burned are native Iraqis who have had established communities since before American was even a twinkle in its daddy's eyes.
> 
> What do those churches and those Christians have to do with what America has done? Saying that Muslims are justified in those actions is like saying "you hit me, so I'm going to kill your distant cousin."
> 
> You irrational fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for the UFR of engaging bigots...again.
> 
> The country of Iraq was created by Britain in 1920.  How does 1920 pre-date the creation of the US?
> 
> You respond to my point about the US killing iraqis for over 20 years as a strawman?  You clearly don't know what a strawman fallacy is.  Learn it dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass, the community of people living in the area predates the creation of the modern state of Iraq. Are you really this stupid? Or do you believe history in that area began when those maps were drawn up?
Click to expand...


It was you who said native iraqis so don't throw a hissy because you don't like getting called out.  What was your toddler strong whiny point?  Churches being burned?  Gee.  Do you think there is any connection between that and the US sending soldiers to iraq to die to set up an Islamic Theocracy?   Tell ya what o'wise one of the Middle East.  Why don't you cite (with links) how many Christian churches in Iraq were burned between 1980 and 2002?  Surely you don't need google.  The way you've been ranting we all know you have these facts readily available.  Or is it possible you're just another ignorant bigot that cited church burnings because in your sewer compost head it sounded cool?


----------



## Si modo

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha.....so modo didn't like how I slammed callygirl but has no rebuttle so the move was to use the rep button to whine.  Dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining and get on topic, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're whining about the topic when I simply responded to the ongoing convo?  Bajhahahah!
Click to expand...

Unfortunately for you, neither CG nor your whining about rep are the actual topic or even a converstaion, unless you think talking to yourself is a 'convo'.

Idiot.


----------



## MarcATL

Interesting thread. You have one brand of bigots arguing with another brand of bigots, calling them bigots because the other's brand of bigotry is not their brand of bigotry.

Astonishing.

Kudos to dino and CurveLight for hitting it on the head every time.


----------



## CurveLight

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining and get on topic, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're whining about the topic when I simply responded to the ongoing convo?  Bajhahahah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately for you, neither CG nor your whining about rep are the actual topic or even a converstaion, unless you think talking to yourself is a 'convo'.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Congratulations.  You graduated from whining with the rep button to doing it in the thread.  I was really impressed with your lack of bias by quoting CG and others and telling them to get on topic.  (Oops.)

Btw, what's up with posters pretending to be staff and telling others how to post?  Is that the basement flag?  No arguments.  Dry on ad nauseum ad homs. Hey!  Let's pretend to be Staff!
(What's the next move?  Randomly call police stations and claim the neighbor is being too noisy?)


----------



## Si modo

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're whining about the topic when I simply responded to the ongoing convo?  Bajhahahah!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, neither CG nor your whining about rep are the actual topic or even a converstaion, unless you think talking to yourself is a 'convo'.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations.  You graduated from whining with the rep button to doing it in the thread.  I was really impressed with your lack of bias by quoting CG and others and telling them to get on topic.  (Oops.)
> 
> Btw, what's up with posters pretending to be staff and telling others how to post?  Is that the basement flag?  No arguments.  Dry on ad nauseum ad homs. Hey!  Let's pretend to be Staff!
> (What's the next move?  Randomly call police stations and claim the neighbor is being too noisy?)
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with anything but my preference for some focus on an actual topic.  You know, something remotely resembling logic.

Apparently that is something that does not interest you.

Now I bet you want to talk about WTC7.


----------

